# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Zoe Slater

## i.luv.jake.moon

magenta

 :Big Grin:  how does zoe go out of ee??  :Confused:

----------


## ***sharon rules***

some people are saying see leaves in a ploice car but i dont know.

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

ooooh sounds exciting it could be true

----------


## Cherryz

probably by police car, she isn't being killed off is she? She might end up going to stay with mysterious relatives like Kat did or something.

----------


## emma

She said her exit was going to be tied in with an explosive storyline!

----------


## Cherryz

that could be anything from slipping on a sandwich and cracking her head open to um, leaving in a black cab. the possibilities! how long till she leaves? cos it might have sumthing to do with the current plot.

----------


## emma

A few months I think! Hopefully not another black cab ending!

----------


## Cherryz

well, its either a cab or a hearse usually lol. 

hmm, if its in a few months it probably wont be to do with the den thing. maybe something to do with dennis and sharon coming back?

----------


## Cherryz

Oohhh What If Her Family Finds Out The Truth About The Pregnancy!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## ***sharon rules***

yeah they always end in black cabs lol

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> Oohhh What If Her Family Finds Out The Truth About The Pregnancy!!!!


 that would be good

----------


## Cherryz

well i just figured if dennis did come back, people would probably still think he was the father of her child (which he wasn't) and that zoe had a 'miscarriage' so some people might think he has a right to know, and have a go at him for leaving her! maybe even blame him for what happened. 

but he obviously knows the truth, sooo...

----------


## emma

She might feel that she has let the Slater name down!

----------


## Rach33

I thought maybe with Dennis returning all her secrets could be about to come out cos everyone except Sam and Chrissie think she lost Dennis's baby and with Sam and Chrissie calling a truce in the next couple of weeks ZOe could find herself very alone

----------


## leanne27

hi, im not sure if many will join this new thread in saying that they are fans of zoe slater or zonnis! but i just want to say that i love zoe's character, she has been through so much at such a young age, and she alwasy bounces back, even after the death of den, i HATE  chrissie now for telling her that she killed den! that was so wrong, zoe would of probably kept quiet for chrissie anyway if she had just told her the truth, I'll be really, really, really sad to see Zoe leave- thats on june 17th by the way, but before she leaves i hope she gets her revenge on sam, chrissie, dennis and sharon for all that they've done to her. She deserves some happiness in her life, im just glad that she was happy with dennis for a while, and my honest opinion is that when zoe told dennis she was pregnant whilst she was panicking and scared that he'd find out the truth he was actually getting over sharon and becoming happy, not just because of the "baby" but because of zoe too, remember many a time he got jealous when she was flirting with others like jake moon, and he looked truly devastated when he caught her and den in bed together, and after all that he was still going to take her back, untill he found out the truth of course! and zoe only lied to keep dennis, and remember den put her up to the lie, anyone agree with me?

----------


## angelblue

I am not a zoe fan but i dont mind the actress she seem quite nice and i wish all luck in the future

Getting back to your post zoe has been through a lot i suppose at a young age but who hasnt been in the square some have been through far worse and she had a loving supporting family an around her who loved her

Zoe was probalry happy because she was blinded by love i dont think dennis was really happy otherwise he wouldnt of kept trying to get back with sharon we all knew were his heart lied it was just a matter of time. After sharon left  we all saw how heart broken he was  to the fact he lost the only woman he loved. I think he was getting used to being a dad i dont think it had anything to do with zoe as much and the fact he was getting jealous was because she was kissing another man when supposedly she was meant to be carry dennis baby you dont do that to the person you love

If he was getting used to zoe then why wasnt he sleeping with her?

When he caught zoe and den together i feel it was more to do with him  letting  the woman he loved leave only to be stabbed in the back in a cruel way afterall he did sacrifice happiness with the woman he loved for her and the baby and she thrown it back in his face for standing by her and supporting her  and sleeping with your boyfriends dad is the ultimate betrayal and he was hurt by the fact he let the woman he truly love leave for nothing and was thinking about the baby he was getting so use to. This was a devasting a blow he had let the woman he loved go for nothing and the fact his dad betrayed him was even worse and when he found out about the baby lie he was crushed because he got use to the idea of being dad that was a evil thing for to do.

Chrissie is great she was hurt by zoe as well and she was a innocent partie in all this she didnt deserve what she got she loved den and wanted to have a baby with him and zoe knew this and still went an along with her plan which was a purely selfish and desperate act and not even thinking of the consquences that layed ahead she could of stopped it at any time but she chose not to she knew den was only trying to hurt dennis if she really loved dennis she wouldnt of gone along with it in the first place.

Okay fair play they shouldnt of gone behind her back but come on she had warning signs left right and centre but she choose not to see them because she knew deep down their was no love but she got clingy and desperate which was even worse. Okay it wasnt all zoe fault den had as much fault as anyone he was manipulating the situation but zoe had a mind of her own and had the right to say no but she didnt because by doing this she was gaining something from this a baby and ultimately trapping the guy she was desperate to keep One thing that made me not feel sorry for her was when she used sharon infertility against her their was no need for it that was a cruel thing to do in my book you dont take pleasure in the fact that you can bring a child in to the world and another person cant you dont rub it in their face it not right especially when you are lying and it is just plain cruel.  :Angel:  

Sorry its a bit of a rant?

----------


## Alisha

> hi, im not sure if many will join this new thread in saying that they are fans of zoe slater or zonnis! but i just want to say that i love zoe's character, she has been through so much at such a young age, and she alwasy bounces back, even after the death of den, i HATE  chrissie now for telling her that she killed den! that was so wrong, zoe would of probably kept quiet for chrissie anyway if she had just told her the truth, I'll be really, really, really sad to see Zoe leave- thats on june 17th by the way, but before she leaves i hope she gets her revenge on sam, chrissie, dennis and sharon for all that they've done to her. She deserves some happiness in her life, im just glad that she was happy with dennis for a while, and my honest opinion is that when zoe told dennis she was pregnant whilst she was panicking and scared that he'd find out the truth he was actually getting over sharon and becoming happy, not just because of the "baby" but because of zoe too, remember many a time he got jealous when she was flirting with others like jake moon, and he looked truly devastated when he caught her and den in bed together, and after all that he was still going to take her back, untill he found out the truth of course! and zoe only lied to keep dennis, and remember den put her up to the lie, anyone agree with me?


There has been a lot of debate over this. However, I'm inclined to agree with anglebule here. The reality of it is that Zoe is not the poor little victim who got trampled over by the Watts family, far from it.

Zoe hasn't had a great life but I don't consider it hard. Characters like Dennis, Sharon, Stacey and Kat have had tough childhoods but Zoe has come from a large loving family who love and dote on her. Charlie worships the ground that she walks on and sees past the 'princess' label that viewers like ourselves can visibly see. Itâs ironic how Stacey is the only one in the Slater clan to see past that. Chrissie was wrong for blaming it on Zoe and letting her think that she killed Den. I do think that was inexcusable but I do feel it was understandable because lets face it Zoe is hardly a sane character and would drop the three in it if she knew the truth. Nevertheless, Zoe did not deserve that. Chrissie will get her comeuppance once day but it won't be at the hands of Zoe. However letâs not forget that Zoe slept with her husband even though Chrissie confided in her about wanting a child. Despite Zoeâs desperation there was only one person who Zoe was thinking about it all this and that was herself. Very selfish that is. 

Why would Zoe want to get revenge on Sharon and Dennis? Chrissie I understand but not the others. I know they cheated on her but she was so obvious to the truth the whole time. Sharon told her that Dennis still loved her but she didn't want to here it. Dennis also said to her before they dated that he wasn't a commitment man and he'd be seen with other women. She didn't have any complaints back then. Not only that, he also told her well into their relationship that he did not love her and thought of Sharon. However she took it upon herself to take that risk in the desperation scenario that he would one day love her and forget about Sharon. She knew deep down that he still harboured deep feelings for her but she didn't want to see it and was consumed by her blinded 'love' for him. 

Also what about what Zoe has done to them? Sharon and Dennis have been no angles but I think what Zoe did and said was far worse than a two week affair that Sharon and Dennis had. It made my blood boil when she harped onto Sharon about 'splitting up a family' and 'are you gonna give him a baby?'. She destroyed their happiness just so she could have him. As for revenge on them I think she's had that but splitting them up and the impregnating herself with Den's baby. When it comes down to it Zoe was planning to lie about the childs parentage for the rest on his life and keep Dennis oblivious to the truth forever. Wouldnât you say that was worse than a very short affair? Personally I would love to see Sharon give her a smack for what sheâs done. 

Dennis never got 'over' Sharon. This much is crystal clear. She was the love of his life. You just done forget about some like that in a matter of weeks, sometimes never. Also just before Dennis left in January after discovering the pregnancy lie he told Den 'I'll never forget Sharon.' Dennis tried to make a go of things with Zoe, not because he loved her but because she carrying his unborn child, which is the reason he stayed in the first place. As for her flirtations with Jake, I don't think he was jealous in anyway but disgusted with her attempts to get Dennis's attention. She was behaving pathetically in front of a pub load of people and it annoyed him and she was supposed to be carrying his child. Hardly a way to behave. Dennis was shocked, angry and hurt when he found them in bed together but I think this was more to do with Denâs postion in than Zoeâs. A father figure is something that Dennis has craved for since childhood and they seemed to be getting along (Den had other plans) and when he saw them together he was hurt by his betrayal and his attempts of punishing him for ever loving Sharon. However the sight of your girlfriend and dad in bed together is enough to drive anyone up the wall.

Zoe's reasons for keeping Dennis were selfish and desperate. Youâre right Den did put her up to it but she made the decision. He wasn't forcing her to do it. He made it clear several times that she was here because she wanted to be. I agree that he was in the driving seat and pushed all the right buttons. Zoe however is no child. She was 21 and therefore in control over what she says and does. If a dirty old man propositions you for sex (and that being your fellas dad) you would say no. It was quite clear that she would have done anything to keep Dennis and had Dennis not found out, she would still be lying now.

----------


## Rach33

Pretending she was pregnant was a desperate measure and although Den persuaded her to say it put it this way she didn't need much persuading. Zoe thought she could buy Dennis's love with a baby and this only served to cause more problems for herself however bedding her boyfriend's dad was tkaing her love for Dennis too far in fact she did not do it for Dennis but for herself as she couldn't bare the thought of everyone discovering the truth about her phantom pregnancy. 

Zoe gave no thought for Dennis's feelings or Chrissie's when she slept with Den but did Dennis think of Zoe as he bedded Sharon I believe he felt guilty but he was just as bad as she was at that stage. They only difference being is that he loved Sharon she had no feelings for Den.
Zoe also showed her desperation when she snogged Jake Moon (can't blame the girl really can you) I think all her behaviour the clinginess, the blindness to the truth etc stems from all the lies she was told when she was growing up and I pity her but I don't like her

Zoe is a good one for outting the blame onto someone else and that showed again after she had the termination and she desperately tried to blame Chrissie and yes Chrissie in a way rail roaded her but it was Zoe's final desicion Zoe always feels the need for shifting the blame onto others as it saves her having to face up to her own mistakes she's naive and shows great immaturity in that respect 

If Zoe thought of other for a second instead of her all the time she would have let Dennis go a long time ago she obviously had no self respect for herself just as others will soon have respect for her whe they discover the truth her reasons for keeping Dennis were for herself she never gave him or Sharon a second thought 

Another side to Zoe was shown when she caught Stacey in the flat with Dennis now it was obvious then Stacey had alot of problems but once again princess Zoe steam rolled in and I think that was the turning point for Dennis when he realised Zoe could only think of herlsef and not others and he headed over to be with Sharon 

Overall I know I should feel sorry for Zoe and her tragic life but truth be told most of it she brought on herself and she only has herself to blame I for one can't wait for her to leave

----------


## Chris_2k11

wow, essays! lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> wow, essays! lol


Just reading these posts has made my eyes hurt!

----------


## Debs

> hi, im not sure if many will join this new thread in saying that they are fans of zoe slater or zonnis! but i just want to say that i love zoe's character, she has been through so much at such a young age, and she alwasy bounces back, even after the death of den, i HATE chrissie now for telling her that she killed den! that was so wrong, zoe would of probably kept quiet for chrissie anyway if she had just told her the truth, I'll be really, really, really sad to see Zoe leave- thats on june 17th by the way, but before she leaves i hope she gets her revenge on sam, chrissie, dennis and sharon for all that they've done to her. She deserves some happiness in her life, im just glad that she was happy with dennis for a while, and my honest opinion is that when zoe told dennis she was pregnant whilst she was panicking and scared that he'd find out the truth he was actually getting over sharon and becoming happy, not just because of the "baby" but because of zoe too, remember many a time he got jealous when she was flirting with others like jake moon, and he looked truly devastated when he caught her and den in bed together, and after all that he was still going to 
> take her back, untill he found out the truth of course! and zoe only lied to keep dennis, and remember den put her up to the lie, anyone agree with me?


 

i used to really like zoe but lately she has become a bit drippy and annoying! it will be sad to see her leave she is such a big part of the slater family. i agree she has been through so much espeically this year( even if some of it was bought on herself!) i do feel sorry for her that chrissie is telling her that she killed den when it wasnt, sam is to blame for that as well though amd im hoping that she will really go for sam when the truth comes out (not long!!)
 i dont see why she needs to gwt reveng on dennis or sharon though! they were in love noone will take sharons place in dennis eyes! she stooped very low when she pretended tp be pregnant with his baby. and then sleeping with den i couldnt belive it! if anything it should be dennuis and sharon seeking revenge

----------


## ~Sooz~

To be honest it actually makes a refreshing change to see someone stick up for Zoe.   I'm not really one way or the other on her, I don't hate the character.  I think she was manipulated into a lot of her actions and I think she found herself in situations that she couldn't get out of and a lot of it was desperation.  Some people might say she should have been stronger, but everyone has weaknesses.  I don't think she should be vilified for it.  I would have liked to have seen Zoe move on in her life and eventually see her happy but in reality it would kill her to see Sharon and Dennis happy together every day so its no surprise the character moves on.

----------


## emma_strange

In the beginning I like her, then she turned into a clingy, annoying b*tch, excuse my language. She acted as though she was so special how dare Dennis prefer Sharron, and that he had no right to like anyone but her. She constantly whines, and there is no end to how low she can stood. I agree she is a strong member of the cast, but she also grates on you...badly.

----------


## Bryan

i'm sorry, i think i need to sit down, ur telling me that there are fans of Zoe Slater? omfg

well ok she was alright to begin with, after all "your not my mother, yes i am" would not be able to have happened without her but apart from that...

she had so much potential: an affair with Jamie MItchell, a lesbian relationship with Kelly, etc...

but the final nail in her coffin was splitting up Shannis, which everyone seems to like, dont get me started on that... id give her a medal for that but well thats why she became so unpopualr

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

It's not just the shannis thing for me. I have disliked her from the second the girl stepped into Walford. As soon as she came, she chased Jaime like a lap dog (whatâs new) despite him already being settled in a loving relationship with Sonia, and eventually she slept with him. This was all because she fancied him. I don't like the way she treated her best mate Kelly. She got with her ex from the second they split even knowing full well that Kelly was still hung up on him. It was all me, me, me. It didn't stop her and it infuriated me when she said 'get used to it or move out' -selfish mean cow! Thatâs only some of it. I can go on....

----------


## Behemoth

I like Zoe! I know that her voice is annoying after a while and when she cries she sounds whiny but apart from that....!

----------


## leanne27

woooahh!!! wish i'd never made the post lol! the reason why i said zoe should get revenge on sharon and dennis is because sharon is so much more older and mature than zoe, and so is dennis, sharon could see that zoe was besotted with dennis, and STILL had her affair with him even though she knew it would ruin most people lives like zoe's, and den's and the rest of the watts family, the only people who would come out happy by it would of been them two! zoe,  she was still young and nieve, and in the beginning sharon was very lenient with zoe, by telling dennis to be with her and you know what i didnt see dennis objecting! remember the time when dennis thought andy had hit zoe? and he went over there and punched him, well taht shows how much he cared fo her. and then when he found out that zoe had manipulated him just so she could seek her revenge on andy for her mum kat, well he then invited her to move in with him! it seems to me as though that when dennis discovered what zoe's plan had been (about the andy thing)manipulative he didnt care! so the rest of you shouldn't either (about her been manipulative) chrissie is also a hugely guilty party in the destruction of zoe's life, chrissie knew that zoe deep down wanted her baby, zoe kept on telling chrissie that the slater girls never got rid of their babies, she basically said to her that she didnt want an abortion, chrissie wouldn't even let zoe go fo a walk, whilst they were in the clinic cause she knew zoe would back out of it, no chrissie had to keep pushing and pushing her into it, SHE is the manipulative one, she even got sharon to come all the way from america just to hear what her dad was really like (that was evil!) chrissie only made zoe get rid of den's baby for her own petty revenge! she knew what den was like with all of his affairs so why stay with him? i can't forget that episode where chrissie took great pleasure in telling den that zoe had miscarried, i even felt a tiny bit sorry for him!. And den was the one who used sharon's infertility against her, HE gave zoe the idea about lying about the pregnancy and HE told her to go and speak to sharon on xmas day, zoe was just the puppet in her and den's relasonship. Zoe hasn't come out of this at all well, she has lost her baby, lost dennis, thinks she has killed den, has made an enemy of chrissie, thinks sam is her friend, and is soon to find out that sharon and dennis are now together. And if sharon and dennis were so in love then why did they keep splitting up? and getting back together again, even before zoe came on the scene, sharon often told dennis that she wasn't interested she has messed him around somehting rotten! and zoe has only ever loved him, she slept with dirty den! was willing to have a baby at such a young age just to keep him. oh and why did someone mention zoe's nastiness to stacey, have you heard some of the things she has said to zoe? stacey is a pure bitch who gets off on peoples unhappiness, she even tried to split up zoe and dennis, and so i dont blame zoe for going mad at her then!

----------


## leanne27

i appreciate the strong opposition though! lol it's good to know loads have different opinions on the whole shannis and zonnis storylines.

----------


## Behemoth

Woah, this thread is full of essays! I'm not complaining though, they're really good to read!

----------


## Alisha

> woooahh!!! wish i'd never made the post lol! the reason why i said zoe should get revenge on sharon and dennis is because sharon is so much more older and mature than zoe, and so is dennis, sharon could see that zoe was besotted with dennis, and STILL had her affair with him even though she knew it would ruin most people lives like zoe's, and den's and the rest of the watts family, the only people who would come out happy by it would of been them two! zoe,  she was still young and nieve, and in the beginning sharon was very lenient with zoe, by telling dennis to be with her and you know what i didnt see dennis objecting! remember the time when dennis thought andy had hit zoe? and he went over there and punched him, well taht shows how much he cared fo her. and then when he found out that zoe had manipulated him just so she could seek her revenge on andy for her mum kat, well he then invited her to move in with him! it seems to me as though that when dennis discovered what zoe's plan had been (about the andy thing)manipulative he didnt care! so the rest of you shouldn't either (about her been manipulative) chrissie is also a hugely guilty party in the destruction of zoe's life, chrissie knew that zoe deep down wanted her baby, zoe kept on telling chrissie that the slater girls never got rid of their babies, she basically said to her that she didnt want an abortion, chrissie wouldn't even let zoe go fo a walk, whilst they were in the clinic cause she knew zoe would back out of it, no chrissie had to keep pushing and pushing her into it, SHE is the manipulative one, she even got sharon to come all the way from america just to hear what her dad was really like (that was evil!) chrissie only made zoe get rid of den's baby for her own petty revenge! she knew what den was like with all of his affairs so why stay with him? i can't forget that episode where chrissie took great pleasure in telling den that zoe had miscarried, i even felt a tiny bit sorry for him!. And den was the one who used sharon's infertility against her, HE gave zoe the idea about lying about the pregnancy and HE told her to go and speak to sharon on xmas day, zoe was just the puppet in her and den's relasonship. Zoe hasn't come out of this at all well, she has lost her baby, lost dennis, thinks she has killed den, has made an enemy of chrissie, thinks sam is her friend, and is soon to find out that sharon and dennis are now together. And if sharon and dennis were so in love then why did they keep splitting up? and getting back together again, even before zoe came on the scene, sharon often told dennis that she wasn't interested she has messed him around somehting rotten! and zoe has only ever loved him, she slept with dirty den! was willing to have a baby at such a young age just to keep him. oh and why did someone mention zoe's nastiness to stacey, have you heard some of the things she has said to zoe? stacey is a pure bitch who gets off on peoples unhappiness, she even tried to split up zoe and dennis, and so i dont blame zoe for going mad at her then!


Sharon is older and more mature that Zoe, but Dennis isn't. He is in fact an immature character. I think Sharon knew that it wouldn't ruin her life. At the end of the day, Dennis was not Zoeâs husband and she didn't have his child. It was all a one way relationship so by her pursuing him, she knew that in the long run, Zoe wouldn't lose an enormous amount. Anyway how many times has Zoe been in love now? -Jaimie, Anthony, Ronny, Dennis... 

Maybe Sharon and Dennis would have been happy but that didn't mean that it would have been easy for them. There was always that sheer opposition from their family and they did lack a lot of support. The only likely allays they had was Dot and maybe Chrissie on some level but thats about it. 

Dennis did object to Zoe massively in the beginiing. He was ignoring her texts told her that it was like a fling. Also he told Zoe in front of her that he thought of Sharon. This was when they were dating. The negative thing that Dennis did was move in with her. That was a mistake and I can see why Zoe would think that he was serious about her. However before that he left her for 5 weeks no word no warning and just up and left. She jumped straight into bed with him with no complaints as soon as he got back. He treated her badly but Zoe's stupidity and patheticness are as much to blame. He has been clear several times.

I won't dispute that Dennis cared for, I genuinely believe that he did, but love her - definitely not. It was obvious that she was second best to Sharon and nothing more than a safe easy option. Dennis went mental at Andy because he did genuinely care for but also livid with Andy as well because they have always had this love/hate relationship. Dennis grew to become fond of Zoe but what that was it. Their relationship was quite flat and very much one sided. 

When Dennis invited Zoe to move in with him it wasnât because she was playing little miss manipulative because of the Kat situation, it was what Andy said. If you remember the scenes when Dennis punched Andy and then calmed down Andy started to harp on about his feelings about Sharon. He said 'It's Sharon you want, everyone knows it, even Zoe must' and then 'tell me you don't think about Sharon when you are in bed with her?' Dennis was very quiet, ignored him and left. When he got home he was staring heavily at the picture of him and Sharon. It was obvious that Andyâs words were influential to his next decision. By him moving her in, it was yet another attempt to forget about Sharon, in a desperate bid that his feelings will go away and by having Zoe around things would get easier. 

Chrissie is manipulative but it was Zoe who signed the paper in the end and made that choice. This is what annoys me about Zoe -she never can take responsibility for her own actions. She forces it on others time and time again. It was the same with Den 'you ruined m life'.. 'I hate you' Change the record the old one is getting knackered. Zoe allowed her self to get manipulated and could have pulled out on any time but she didn't because she was desperate to keep Dennis, not thinking about him but herself. Den didn't make her do anything she didn't want to do and just like he said 'you would do anything to get what you wanted.' He was dead right. I hate Den for what he has done, donât get me wrong but ZoÃ« does bear a lot of responsibility here. She was consumed with what she could gain/lose by doing the deed. Like you've said 'HE told her...' but since when has Zoe been his performing seal? She is her own person and at 21 should be able to make her own choice. When Michelle Fowler got pregnant at 16 by Den, she was minor so I could sympathise with her and she was genuinely lonely. Zoe though is an adult and only though about herself in this. 

Sharon and Dennis's main reason for splitting up was because of their family. There is no doubt that they love each other but Den was never going to allow them to be together and eventually Dennis chose family over Sharon and dumped her but he later regretted it when he realised that she was far more important. By then though it was too late because she didn't want to be hurt again so she rejected him which was quite understandable but Sharon never stopped loving Dennis and visa versa. However, yet again their feelings caved in which was naturally going to happen considering how deeply they felt for each other. What Sharon and Dennis have/had is real. They have been through hell and back and the leaving scenes at Christmas showed how torn they were about letting each other go. I don't even think that Zoe loved Dennis. I saw it more of a teenage infatuation that turned really obsessive. Zoe never slept with Den because she loved Dennis but merely so she could keep him. Sharon on the other hand let the man she loved go he could be a father. She thought about the welfare of his unborn child. Thatâs something that Zoe could never do -love someone enough to let them go. 

Stacey has been horrible to Zoe and she can be a right bitch but half the stuff she comes out with is spot on. Iâm glad someone in the square can see past her 'princess' and 'I'm so innocent ways' 

Ooops, wrote an essay again! Kind of used to it now!

----------


## leanne27

lol, well i really don't think we'll be able to agree on this, so im not going to write another long, long piece explaining why zoe has done what she has done, i just hope that when she leaves she feels better about herself than she has done over these past few months, she is a much better person than she has been acting, and we see this side of zoe, when we see her with kat or her family, and if michelle ryan ever does decide to return to the square i hope she comes back like a real slater gal! really confident and in contol of her own life again, she is a very strong person who should not let herself be manipulated by others... such as den and chrissie or sam... im just hoping that kat will help her sort her life out before she leaves.
*tried to keep it shorter this time lol, though i think ive argued my case well for a 14 year old! dont know where i got the leanne 27 from though! lol

----------


## Princess

I like Zoe.
She was great when Kat told her that she was her mum and Harry was her dad and when she found out about Kat and Anthony.  She just got boring when she got together with Dennis. But you can't forget about how brilliant she was before that. She used to be fun and up for laugh but nowadays she just mopes about.

----------


## leanne27

thanks princess! glad to see somebody agrees with me!

----------


## Alisha

For a 14 year old you have argued you case extreamly well.  :Smile:  

Well I've taken a dislike tlo her character from pretty much the begining so my view on her isn't a bias one due to being passionate shannis fan. However I will admit that her character was better to watch before she got invloved with Dennis. Her relationship with Dennis hasn't done her characer any favoures and I'm dismayed that ee decided to implement her in the storyline in the first place. Before she got invloved the story was brilliant but as soon as it turned into a love triangle (with her central to that) it lost it's momentum. 

I never classed as brilliant though and I've never really warmed to her. I won't be sad to see her go but good luck to Michelle.   :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> I like Zoe.
> She was great when Kat told her that she was her mum and Harry was her dad and when she found out about Kat and Anthony. She just got boring when she got together with Dennis. But you can't forget about how brilliant she was before that. She used to be fun and up for laugh but nowadays she just mopes about.


Yeah before Dennis she was good.. she was sweet, cheeky and typical teenager but she turned into a snivelling wreck with Dennis.. I hate when she tried to be Kat, it is not her 

Her exit will be good and I have to admit, i am getting sick of her moaning all the time.

----------


## kelly05

I hate Shannis.... so I'm glad she split them up..... if only for a little while!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Alisha

> I hate Shannis.... so I'm glad she split them up..... if only for a little while!!!


This is one of the reasons why my original dislike for her increased immensly  :Lol:

----------


## Jade

It seams people want her burn on a stake in the Vic.  I think its really unfair as i've said on the Shannis thread Dennis and Sharon were not totall blameless in the whole torried (and boring) affair

(awaits backlash from Shannis Fans  :Smile:  )

----------


## Alisha

> (awaits backlash from Shannis Fans  )


would I do that!  :Lol:  

I think you know how I feel on the subject anyway so I won't go into too much detail. I agree with you point about Sharon and Dennis but I don't think it balances out to what she did. I'm sick of people in the sqaure thinking that she can do no wrong.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The affair got boreing because it dragged and character consistancey went straight out the window from May onwards.

----------


## CC_Rickman

bah its not about zossis lol or whatever u called it
kat is gonna murder dennis though i think lmao

----------


## di marco

> kat is gonna murder dennis though i think lmao


cant see that happening somehow.................

----------


## CC_Rickman

not literally kill him
but have a go at him when he comes
unless zoe admits it all before hand

----------


## Layne

> kat is gonna murder dennis though i think lmao


She better not!!! She touchs him I'M COMPLAINING!!! LOL!! No one hurts Dennis and Gets away wit hit i mean look at Den!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

> woooahh!!! wish i'd never made the post lol! the reason why i said zoe should get revenge on sharon and dennis is because sharon is so much more older and mature than zoe, and so is dennis, sharon could see that zoe was besotted with dennis, and STILL had her affair with him even though she knew it would ruin most people lives like zoe's, and den's and the rest of the watts family, the only people who would come out happy by it would of been them two! zoe, she was still young and nieve, and in the beginning sharon was very lenient with zoe, by telling dennis to be with her and you know what i didnt see dennis objecting! remember the time when dennis thought andy had hit zoe? and he went over there and punched him, well taht shows how much he cared fo her. and then when he found out that zoe had manipulated him just so she could seek her revenge on andy for her mum kat, well he then invited her to move in with him! it seems to me as though that when dennis discovered what zoe's plan had been (about the andy thing)manipulative he didnt care! so the rest of you shouldn't either (about her been manipulative) chrissie is also a hugely guilty party in the destruction of zoe's life, chrissie knew that zoe deep down wanted her baby, zoe kept on telling chrissie that the slater girls never got rid of their babies, she basically said to her that she didnt want an abortion, chrissie wouldn't even let zoe go fo a walk, whilst they were in the clinic cause she knew zoe would back out of it, no chrissie had to keep pushing and pushing her into it, SHE is the manipulative one, she even got sharon to come all the way from america just to hear what her dad was really like (that was evil!) chrissie only made zoe get rid of den's baby for her own petty revenge! she knew what den was like with all of his affairs so why stay with him? i can't forget that episode where chrissie took great pleasure in telling den that zoe had miscarried, i even felt a tiny bit sorry for him!. And den was the one who used sharon's infertility against her, HE gave zoe the idea about lying about the pregnancy and HE told her to go and speak to sharon on xmas day, zoe was just the puppet in her and den's relasonship. Zoe hasn't come out of this at all well, she has lost her baby, lost dennis, thinks she has killed den, has made an enemy of chrissie, thinks sam is her friend, and is soon to find out that sharon and dennis are now together. And if sharon and dennis were so in love then why did they keep splitting up? and getting back together again, even before zoe came on the scene, sharon often told dennis that she wasn't interested she has messed him around somehting rotten! and zoe has only ever loved him, she slept with dirty den! was willing to have a baby at such a young age just to keep him. oh and why did someone mention zoe's nastiness to stacey, have you heard some of the things she has said to zoe? stacey is a pure bitch who gets off on peoples unhappiness, she even tried to split up zoe and dennis, and so i dont blame zoe for going mad at her then!



I know what you're saying is mostly true... but no one can manipulate anyone that much... if she really wanted to keep her baby all she had to do was say no! that she didn't want to go through with it... but she didn't... she kept mentioning the slater girls and they wouldn't do it... she she is one of them and SHE did it.. she could have walked out of the abrotion clinic if she wanted to but she didn't...

Stacey may be a bitch... but think about it... Stacey tried it on with Dennis and he turned her down... what more did Zoe need?... Dennis had a troubled childhood and he was just trying to talk to Stacey... if Zoe had any brains what so ever she should have seen the look of hurt on his face when she was talking Stacey being a 'slut'... she doesn't think about anyone but herself... she told Dennis that SHE needed attention, She needed to be loved, SHE wanted him to love her... that should have been a big clue for her, if she didn't think he loved her WHY did she stay with him?

i understand that Den gave her the idea of the 'fake' baby and put her in an arkward position at christmas... but she went over to see Sharon and made Sharon feel GULITY about what she was doing to the 'fake' baby... Zoe manipulated Sharon that night and she did it all on her own... 

If you loved someone then you would let then go... making someone you 'claim' to love stay by your side because YOU want them there is wrong it's not love... she never once considered how Dennis would feel in her little plan... 

and SHE slept with Den she didn't have too... she could have just walked away and told Dennis the truth... she loss all her self respect and the respect of people around her when she chose to sleep with another woman's husband over telling the truth and ending Den's rein of terror over her.. she could have told the truth... at any time during those few weeks she could have just told the truth and then she wouldn't have nearly killed Den... she wouldn't have had the abortion... and she'd still of lost Dennis, but WHy would you want to be with someone who DIDN'T lvoe you and LOVED someonne ELSE???

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> hi, im not sure if many will join this new thread in saying that they are fans of zoe slater or zonnis! but i just want to say that i love zoe's character, she has been through so much at such a young age, and she alwasy bounces back, even after the death of den, i HATE  chrissie now for telling her that she killed den! that was so wrong, zoe would of probably kept quiet for chrissie anyway if she had just told her the truth, I'll be really, really, really sad to see Zoe leave- thats on june 17th by the way, but before she leaves i hope she gets her revenge on sam, chrissie, dennis and sharon for all that they've done to her. She deserves some happiness in her life, im just glad that she was happy with dennis for a while, and my honest opinion is that when zoe told dennis she was pregnant whilst she was panicking and scared that he'd find out the truth he was actually getting over sharon and becoming happy, not just because of the "baby" but because of zoe too, remember many a time he got jealous when she was flirting with others like jake moon, and he looked truly devastated when he caught her and den in bed together, and after all that he was still going to take her back, untill he found out the truth of course! and zoe only lied to keep dennis, and remember den put her up to the lie, anyone agree with me?


yeah i totally agree with you , it might have been a little desperate to say she waz preggers but still she is bearly an adult  shes still young and i bet any teenagers ,late teenagers and young adults would do the same for the one they love and the one they want to be with for the rest of her life , even if she is still in her prime !

----------


## Alisha

> yeah i totally agree with you , it might have been a little desperate to say she waz preggers but still she is bearly an adult  !


Barely an adult? She was 21. Just becoming an adult would be 18 and by then at least have some maturity. I honestly expected that behaviour from a 15/16 year old not someone's in their early 20's. I'm her age and I can't say that 'any' person wouldn't have done what she did. In reality they would have strangled Dennis for what he did and told them to shuv it -not still want them. Or if she really loved him, she would had thought beyond her own selfish needs and let him go. This is why I'm convinced that Zoe's feelings for Dennis were not truly love but quite an obsessive infatuation.

What she did was the lowest of low. Lying about a baby- yeah I think there are some desperate women who would do such measures to that to keep their men (more fool them) but sleep with their fellas dad no matter who much they were manipulated, defiantly not. The whole thing was contrived and Zoeâs portrayal is a very poor representation of a 21 year old.  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

remember zoe's life has seemed so far to of been full of lies such as kat saying she was her sister when she was actually her mum, then kat and anthony trueman lied about their feelings for one another when zoe was with anthony, and  dennis continuously leading her on and saying he loved her when he didnt, he also lied to her when he said he no longer had feelings fo sharon if his feelings were so strong for sharon why didnt he just tell zoe? instead of leading her on for so many months, all she has ever done is try and make him love her and he clearly hadn't said no, and so zoe went on believing that he had feelings for her, and somebody else made a post saying how many times has zoe been in love now? well what about sharon? she's been in and out of love so many times, she's pratically loved every man in the square, she's had her taste of been in love and in a serious relasonship zoe hadn't ,and dennis! before his apparent love for sharon all he did was make his way round the women of walford, if their love is/was so strong why be with other people when they claim they love each other? remember sharon and james? why has it took them so long to realise that they should actually be together?

----------


## angelblue

You are totally right alisha zoe is old an enough to know what is right from wrong and is also old enough to take responsibilities for her actions  she made the decision to tell the lie she is old enough to pay for the consquences her lie borought she might of been manipulated but know one held a gun to her head she did it out of her own free will and she isnt as innocent as she make out to be 

She could of stop it at any time when she found out den was only doing it to hurt dennis for sharon leaving  but she decied not to her own needs got in the way of doing the right think or shall i say her  desperation and selfishness got in the way of her thinking about anyone else once again

But one thing i would say is zoe is very naive for her age still when she talk about dennis for example she say i couldnt make him love me when i think of that word i think you dont make someone love you it should come naturally but i suppose zoe doesnt understand the concept of love very well for 21 year old.  :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> if his feelings were so strong for sharon why didnt he just tell zoe? instead of leading her on for so many months, all she has ever done is try and make him love her and he clearly hadn't said no, and so zoe went on believing that he had feelings for her, and somebody else made a post saying how many times has zoe been in love now? well what about sharon? she's been in and out of love so many times, she's pratically loved every man in the square, she's had her taste of been in love and in a serious relasonship zoe hadn't ,and dennis! before his apparent love for sharon all he did was make his way round the women of walford, if their love is/was so strong why be with other people when they claim they love each other? remember sharon and james? why has it took them so long to realise that they should actually be together?


He did tell her though. 2 months into their relationship he told her to her face that he didn't love her and that he still thought of Sharon. How much more blatant can you get and throughout their whole 8 month relationship he never once told her that he loved her. Surely any person with half a brain would know that the whole thing was a shame. Zoe however lived in this false hope that he one day could and ignored all the warnings for people, including her mum Kat and even Dennis but she took that risk and she's learned the hard way. The way Zoe has been used and abused by men in her life, she would learn from her mistakes and grow stronger, not repeat them. I have lost count of the amount of times that Iâve seen her get with a bloke who was in love with someone else and when they dumped her she would be on the street crying. Its exactly what you've said though she's 'tried' to make him love her but thatâs not good enough. You either love someone or you don't and you can't force a feeling. Thatâs something that Zoe should have learned.

The difference between Sharon and Zoe love factor is that Sharon is in her mid thirties so of course she will have some men in the past that she loved. Zoe however falls in love with every bloke she claps eyes on. Jamie, Anthony, Ronny, Dennis. Sharon has had 7 relationships in 20 years and these arenât just men she picked up from a club and flashed her assets to get their attention, but people sheâs had deep feelings for. She was married to one and engaged to another. Being with every man in the square in very extreme I feel. She has been with Grant, Phil, Dennis, Tom and had a couple of short flings when she was younger. Thatâs hardly putting it about and then you have females like Kat and Sam. Need I say anymore? Dennis has had a taste of a serious relationship with Sharon. Zoe, nope but thatâs because she sets herself up for a fall time and time again. She keeps going for men who are emotionally attached. At least the majority of the men that Sharon's been with have loved her and visa versa. She doesn't go for men because of thier looks and staus inthe sqaure. With Jaimie (blond floppy hair, popular boy at school) Anthony (sophisticated older man who happend to be her mothers ex) Ronny (Mr DJ) Dennis (older bad boy who she saw sprinting around the squqare one day and though that she was in love with him).

About your last point -Sharon and Dennis have always loved each other but it was never a case of them realising that they were meant to be together. They knew they were. Firstly when Dennis chose family over Sharon, that hurt Sharon deep. He promised her the world and after some words with Den he finished it with her. He thought that he wanted a family more but it became apparent afterwards that his love for Sharon out-weighted that for a father so he begged for her back several time. By then though, she rejected him because she was scared that he was going to hurt her again and you could hardly blame her for that. As they say 'once bitten twice shy'. Sharon went with James because she wanted to get on with her life and stop moping around. She knew that she loved Dennis but wanted to erase him from her mind. Den was the main contributory dynamic in their relationship, not Zoe and had he been not present they would have been together long ago.  :Smile:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Barely an adult? She was 21. Just becoming an adult would be 18 and by then at least have some maturity. I honestly expected that behaviour from a 15/16 year old not someone's in their early 20's. I'm her age and I can't say that 'any' person wouldn't have done what she did. In reality they would have strangled Dennis for what he did and told them to shuv it -not still want them. Or if she really loved him, she would had thought beyond her own selfish needs and let him go. This is why I'm convinced that Zoe's feelings for Dennis were not truly love but quite an obsessive infatuation.
> 
> What she did was the lowest of low. Lying about a baby- yeah I think there are some desperate women who would do such measures to that to keep their men (more fool them) but sleep with their fellas dad no matter who much they were manipulated, defiantly not. The whole thing was contrived and Zoeâs portrayal is a very poor representation of a 21 year old.


i didnt mean it like that i just ment that she is / was young and hasnt got the resposibilities and hasnt has as much love experionce as say a 30/35 year old          it waz uterly wrong the way she treated dennis but den was threatining that he would tell dennis about the whole preggers thing     and that would end the relationship            blackmailing a girl in her situation and what shes gone through is just wrong and i dont think zoe is as bad as you all put her out to be           dens the evil one !

----------


## Alisha

> i didnt mean it like that i just ment that she is / was young and hasnt got the resposibilities and hasnt has as much love experionce as say a 30/35 year old          it waz uterly wrong the way she treated dennis but den was threatining that he would tell dennis about the whole preggers thing     and that would end the relationship            blackmailing a girl in her situation and what shes gone through is just wrong and i dont think zoe is as bad as you all put her out to be           dens the evil one !


Den was not threatening to tell Dennis about the whole pregnancy lie, not once did he say that. He manipulated her into bed but she wasn't âblackmailedâ by any means. He gave her a choice all the way through. He suggested the idea and kept on it but in the end it was her choice to go through with it. Not once did he say 'sleep with me or I'll tell Dennis?' Therefore I don't construe it as blackmail. In fact Den gave her many opportunities to back out and said that 'you're here because you want to be' but she did it anyway. While Den did all the talking, she did all the walking. 

I see your point about her being young and there for not having the same mental stability as Sharon but she is still an adult, whereas Michele Fowler was a minor (16) so I could generally sympathise with her  :Smile:  I don't think Zoe is evil though and I donât think anyone is implying that she is but she does share blame in what happened in the whole saga. Therefore she bears some responsibility, as do Sharon, Dennis and Chrissie but her behaviour has been the worst, but not as bad as Dens. You're right he was the real evil one.

----------


## leanne27

thanks kat 4 alfie, i think exactly the same as you about zoe, she no longer had her mother around and so she became even more attached to dennis, or the infatuation with dennis, she is still only young and her past must still make her quite vulnerable, den minupulated her to such an extent that she aborted his baby, and had a nervous breakdown, she is constantly ordered about like people such as chrissie and den, she is not a a bad person and has been through so much and she's still only 21, and remember dennis still lead her on, by choosing her and then rejecting her again this made zoe even more confused than ever when he's been getting possesive over her flirting with over men, and then putting her in the freezer! lol

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Den was not threatening to tell Dennis about the whole pregnancy lie, not once did he say that. He manipulated her into bed but she wasn't âblackmailedâ by any means. He gave her a choice all the way through. He suggested the idea and kept on it but in the end it was her choice to go through with it. Not once did he say 'sleep with me or I'll tell Dennis?' Therefore I don't construe it as blackmail. In fact Den gave her many opportunities to back out and said that 'you're here because you want to be' but she did it anyway. While Den did all the talking, she did all the walking. 
> 
> I see your point about her being young and there for not having the same mental stability as Sharon but she is still an adult, whereas Michele Fowler was a minor (16) so I could generally sympathise with her  I don't think Zoe is evil though and I donât think anyone is implying that she is but she does share blame in what happened in the whole saga. Therefore she bears some responsibility, as do Sharon, Dennis and Chrissie but her behaviour has been the worst, but not as bad as Dens. You're right he was the real evil one.


no actually he did blackmail her near the end of the storline about the pregnancy thing and keepin it from dennis.             he did say that if she did not tell den then he would  so that then zoe would have to sleep with him for dennis to stay with her and also den wanted that too .blackmailed/threatened.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> thanks kat 4 alfie, i think exactly the same as you about zoe, she no longer had her mother around and so she became even more attached to dennis, or the infatuation with dennis, she is still only young and her past must still make her quite vulnerable, den minupulated her to such an extent that she aborted his baby, and had a nervous breakdown, she is constantly ordered about like people such as chrissie and den, she is not a a bad person and has been through so much and she's still only 21, and remember dennis still lead her on, by choosing her and then rejecting her again this made zoe even more confused than ever when he's been getting possesive over her flirting with over men, and then putting her in the freezer! lol


yeah thats exactly it. and  people say that they dont like her wineing and moaning  , but who wouldnt cry and be scared after all shes been through ? she found out kat was her mum , she left home cuz she thought that it was her foult that kat took those drugs (she thought kat was dead), her mum took her man (anthony) and they were always fightin over him , her mums left home when she was the only one zoe could actually talk to and kat understud ,she was beening pushed around and  blackmailed/threatened by den : he threatened that he would tell dennis, she alegidly killed den , and now chrissy is pushing her around , and sam is lieing to her (one of few who she could trust , and who is a good friend in her eyes) !

----------


## Alisha

> no actually he did blackmail her near the end of the storline about the pregnancy thing and keepin it from dennis.             he did say that if she did not tell den then he would  so that then zoe would have to sleep with him for dennis to stay with her and also den wanted that too .blackmailed/threatened.


No I'm sorry but you got it wrong. Den did not once threaten to tell Dennis the truth. I remember correctly. All he did was manipuate her. There was no ultimatum there but psyhcoligical manipulation. He gave her a choice all the way and didn't say 'sleep with me or I'll tell Dennis' She did what she did because she didn't want to lose him and therefore only thought about herself. He said 'if Dennis isn't up for the job, then I'll have to do it' and thats when he continued to manipulate her but in the end it was her choice. She is not a school girl but an adult and an immature one at that. 

Considering what she's been through you would mature from it. Zoe hasnt had it that hard. I can think of current characters a whole lot worse and killed to have had a life like Zoe's.

----------


## leanne27

hardly any have had a harder life than zoe, she found out her sister was her mum and her uncle was her dad! she found out kat had never really wanted her, she was used by jamie, then fell in love with anthony and he was stole by kat, she was used by ronny and then disregarded, she then was involved in a bus crash and thought she was going to die, then when she got her crush on dennis i dont think she would of expected to be messed around by him, lied to by him, minipulated constantly by den, chrissie practically ordered her to have an abortion, zoe now thinks she has killed den! and on top of all that her mum kat is continuously dissapearing and leaving zoe alone, many of the squares residents have had hard lives, but not as complexed as zoe's at her young age.

----------


## Alisha

> hardly any have had a harder life than zoe, she found out her sister was her mum and her uncle was her dad! she found out kat had never really wanted her, she was used by jamie, then fell in love with anthony and he was stole by kat, she was used by ronny and then disregarded, she then was involved in a bus crash and thought she was going to die, then when she got her crush on dennis i dont think she would of expected to be messed around by him, lied to by him, minipulated constantly by den, chrissie practically ordered her to have an abortion, zoe now thinks she has killed den! and on top of all that her mum kat is continuously dissapearing and leaving zoe alone, many of the squares residents have had hard lives, but not as complexed as zoe's at her young age.


Zoe didn't have it easy but 'hard' is not one of them. I think the main problematic issue in her childhood was discovering that her sister was her mother and her uncle her dad and all the surrounding issues but thatâs about it. When it comes down to it she was bought up and raised in a large loving strong family unit and spoilt as a child. Not everyone gets that privilege and as for her previous failures in her partners, well thatâs what you get when you chase men who are in love with other women. She shares a lot in the blame but ironically enough you never learns from it. The abortion was a decision she made but if I'm to have any sympathy for her it would be her thinking that she killed Den but thatâs all.

 At Zoe's age, Sharon had just buried her dad and been rejected from her natural parents. But instead of behaving childishly like Zoe, she decided to make a life for herself and move on. Also during Sharon's childhood Den was having his affairs while she had to play mother to Angie when she came back sloshed after her nights out on the binge. Then she had to later bury her later but first her dad. She was left with no one. Then you have Sonia Jackson and look how mature she is for her age. Her big extended family left her one by one at 14 including her mother, got pregnant at 15, had an adoption, her fiancÃ© got killed but instead of acting immaturely she used her goals as a tool. She remained level headed and strong. She has shown more maturity for someone who has suffered a whole lot more. Then you have Kat who was molested by her uncle at 13 and had to keep that a secret. Worst of all though is Dennis whose his mum was an alcoholic (also like Sharons) and used to get her boyfriends to tie him up to a radiator with no food or water and throw him down the stairs. (this was what he told Vicki in rage once) Not only that, he got sexually abused by one of his carers in his childrenâs home. Characters like Stacey and Billy have also had it a whole lot worse than princess Zoe. 

In comparison to some, it doesnât look half bad. Zoe has always had a family who loved and doted on her and half the things that happened were things that she was not blameless for.(especially as far as men were concerned) so no Iâm not at all convinced she had it overly hard.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> hardly any have had a harder life than zoe, she found out her sister was her mum and her uncle was her dad! she found out kat had never really wanted her, she was used by jamie, then fell in love with anthony and he was stole by kat, she was used by ronny and then disregarded, she then was involved in a bus crash and thought she was going to die, then when she got her crush on dennis i dont think she would of expected to be messed around by him, lied to by him, minipulated constantly by den, chrissie practically ordered her to have an abortion, zoe now thinks she has killed den! and on top of all that her mum kat is continuously dissapearing and leaving zoe alone, many of the squares residents have had hard lives, but not as complexed as zoe's at her young age.


exactly     and she became a child prostitute , and got confused about her sexuality and had that short fling with kelly and snogged her, and then kelly left to go to spain !     if any of the stuff that zoe had/has done i would of gone over the rails and left home .
she has/had coped with it all very well , and i credit her .

----------


## squarelady

> hardly any have had a harder life than zoe, she found out her sister was her mum and her uncle was her dad! she found out kat had never really wanted her, she was used by jamie, then fell in love with anthony and he was stole by kat, she was used by ronny and then disregarded, she then was involved in a bus crash and thought she was going to die, then when she got her crush on dennis i dont think she would of expected to be messed around by him, lied to by him, minipulated constantly by den, chrissie practically ordered her to have an abortion, zoe now thinks she has killed den! and on top of all that her mum kat is continuously dissapearing and leaving zoe alone, many of the squares residents have had hard lives, but not as complexed as zoe's at her young age.


I think, for her age Sonia's had a pretty complex life too?

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> No I'm sorry but you got it wrong. Den did not once threaten to tell Dennis the truth. I remember correctly. All he did was manipuate her. There was no ultimatum there but psyhcoligical manipulation. He gave her a choice all the way and didn't say 'sleep with me or I'll tell Dennis' She did what she did because she didn't want to lose him and therefore only thought about herself. He said 'if Dennis isn't up for the job, then I'll have to do it' and thats when he continued to manipulate her but in the end it was her choice. She is not a school girl but an adult and an immature one at that. 
> 
> Considering what she's been through you would mature from it. Zoe hasnt had it that hard. I can think of current characters a whole lot worse and killed to have had a life like Zoe's.


i did not get it wrong , have you thought for a monent that you might have ? i remender it correctly , he threatened her in a nice not very odviouse way . he told her that he didnt want dennis to get together with sharron otherwise he will tell dennis about the baby !!!!!!!  cuz odvo zoe will not let him do that so slept with him .  you were wrong .  he said that if you dont tell dennis about the baby then i will !                she did what any young immature adult would have done with all she has gone through , and didnt want to lose dennis like she has with loads of the people in her life  death and departure ......... kat.........moe......lyn ......... her 'mum'............kelly........jamie.........'uncle  ' harry and anthony truman ! that was before chrissy made her give up the baby !

----------


## squarelady

> she did what any young immature adult would have done with all she has gone through , and didnt want to lose dennis like she has with loads of the people in her life


I totally disagree. Fair enough she loved Dennis and she didn't want to lose him but it's was selfish! Purely selfish! 
So she's lost alot of people in her life and she didn't want to lose Dennis but it was painfully obvious that Dennis didn't love her and she knew that. She knew she was second best and she chose to live with it. 
Just because she'd been through alot gives her no excuse to ruin peoples lives....What about Chrissie? Before any of this happened with Den's murder what about her? She stood by Den and Zoe knew that and even though Chrissie had always been nice to Zoe she thought it was fine to sleep with her husband?

She did the same with Sonia and Jamie when she was younger. Yes, she's been through alot and it's sad but I don't think any young immature adult would do that. She's not immature anyway, she's heading on for twenty years old. Desperate...not immature.

----------


## Treacle

> I totally disagree. Fair enough she loved Dennis and she didn't want to lose him but it's was selfish! Purely selfish! 
> So she's lost alot of people in her life and she didn't want to lose Dennis but it was painfully obvious that Dennis didn't love her and she knew that. She knew she was second best and she chose to live with it. 
> Just because she'd been through alot gives her no excuse to ruin peoples lives....What about Chrissie? Before any of this happened with Den's murder what about her? She stood by Den and Zoe knew that and even though Chrissie had always been nice to Zoe she thought it was fine to sleep with her husband?
> 
> She did the same with Sonia and Jamie when she was younger. Yes, she's been through alot and it's sad but I don't think any young immature adult would do that. She's not immature anyway, she's heading on for twenty years old. Desperate...not immature.


I'm inclined to agree. The girl just didn't know when to let go.

----------


## Alisha

> i did not get it wrong , have you thought for a monent that you might have ? i remender it correctly , he threatened her in a nice not very odviouse way . he told her that he didnt want dennis to get together with sharron otherwise he will tell dennis about the baby !!!!!!!  cuz odvo zoe will not let him do that so slept with him .  you were wrong .  he said that if you dont tell dennis about the baby then i will !                she did what any young immature adult would have done with all she has gone through , and didnt want to lose dennis like she has with loads of the people in her life  death and departure ......... kat.........moe......lyn ......... her 'mum'............kelly........jamie.........'uncle  ' harry and anthony truman ! that was before chrissy made her give up the baby !


No he didn't.  :Nono:   I wish someone else can back me up here who remembers it as well as I do. Den did not say it and if I'm wrong I'll apologise and eat my words! I'm a huge shannis fan and therefore really captivated in the story etc so my ears were glued to every scene relating to them, including all the scenes with Den.  He manipulated and used his powers of persuasion but he did not say do it or else. I remember him saying that if you tell him you're pregnant, he'll go straight to Sharon and thatâs not mealy the same thing. There was NO blackmail whatâs so ever -just lots of manipulation. He offered her a way out and she took it.

Like I said Zoe hasn't gone through alot and even if there was some one really immature like her in their 20's I can't them stooping that low. God help them if they did. I agree with everything squarelady has said too. The only person that has left her and come back was Kat. Jamie and Anthony were ex's and they were not that important to her so I don't see how her losing them would upset her. By the time Lynee left Zoe was 20. What's she gonna do? cry herself to sleep? As for Kelly, well she was gonna fly the nest someday. I've had important people come and go in my life too.

and Chrissie didn't 'make' her do anything. Who signed the papers here? Who said yes when Den suggested that they sleep together. Zoe is not an innocent victim but a selfish cow who rarely thinks beyond her own needs.
Good riddance to her!

----------


## Alisha

> she has/had coped with it all very well , and i credit her .


I don't and god help all those who see Zoe as some sort of role model. For all she has been through, she has went backwards and not learned from her mistakes and used people to meet her own needs.

----------


## Siobhan

> No he didn't.  I wish someone else can back me up here who remembers it as well as I do. Den did not say it and if I'm wrong I'll apologise and eat my words! I'm a huge shannis fan and therefore really captivated in the story etc so my ears were glued to every scene relating to them, including all the scenes with Den. He manipulated and used his powers of persuasion but he did not say do it or else. I remember him saying that if you tell him you're pregnant, he'll go straight to Sharon and thatâs not mealy the same thing. There was NO blackmail whatâs so ever -just lots of manipulation. He offered her a way out and she took it.
> 
> Like I said Zoe hasn't gone through alot and even if there was some one really immature like her in their 20's I can't them stooping that low. God help them if they did. I agree with everything squarelady has said too. The only person that has left her and come back was Kat. Jamie and Anthony were ex's and they were not that important to her so I don't see how her losing them would upset her. By the time Lynee left Zoe was 20. What's she gonna do? cry herself to sleep? As for Kelly, well she was gonna fly the nest someday. I've had important people come and go in my life too.
> 
> and Chrissie didn't 'make' her do anything. Who signed the papers here? Who said yes when Den suggested that they sleep together. Zoe is not an innocent victim but a selfish cow who rarely thinks beyond her own needs.
> Good riddance to her!


I agree that Zoe did do it for selfish reasons, but I am very sure that after she slept with Den once, he did blackmail her into been with him again. He did treaten to tell Dennis and said it would drive him back to sharon so inorder to stop that Zoe must sleep with him to get pregnant...

----------


## Siobhan

> I don't and god help all those who see Zoe as some sort of role model. For all she has been through, she has went backwards and not learned from her mistakes and used people to meet her own needs.


I think Zoe is a really bad role model.. she didn't learn anything from her mistakes and it was pityfully what she turned into just to keep a man... Do you know anyone who would go that low?????

----------


## Alisha

> I think Zoe is a really bad role model.. she didn't learn anything from her mistakes and it was pityfully what she turned into just to keep a man... Do you know anyone who would go that low?????


Exactly!
It makes me ashamed to say that I'm 21  :Sick:  
No matter how much manipulation a 21 year old is under, no one (or the majority) would stoop to those desperate measures and I don't at all buy that 'anyone' in Zoe's circumstances would have done the same. The storyline with her and Den was based on sensationalism, therefore lacked realism.

----------


## Alisha

> He did treaten to tell Dennis and said it would drive him back to sharon so inorder to stop that Zoe must sleep with him to get pregnant...


Really? I could have sworn he didn't but if you say he did, then he did.  :Smile:  

Sorry Kat 4 Alfie fan. I really thought that he didn't. It must have been worded different and/or pereived it differently.   :Smile:  I've eaten my words  :Lol:

----------


## Angeldelight

> No he didn't.   I wish someone else can back me up here who remembers it as well as I do. Den did not say it and if I'm wrong I'll apologise and eat my words! I'm a huge shannis fan and therefore really captivated in the story etc so my ears were glued to every scene relating to them, including all the scenes with Den.  He manipulated and used his powers of persuasion but he did not say do it or else. I remember him saying that if you tell him you're pregnant, he'll go straight to Sharon and thatâs not mealy the same thing. There was NO blackmail whatâs so ever -just lots of manipulation. He offered her a way out and she took it.
> 
> Like I said Zoe hasn't gone through alot and even if there was some one really immature like her in their 20's I can't them stooping that low. God help them if they did. I agree with everything squarelady has said too. The only person that has left her and come back was Kat. Jamie and Anthony were ex's and they were not that important to her so I don't see how her losing them would upset her. By the time Lynee left Zoe was 20. What's she gonna do? cry herself to sleep? As for Kelly, well she was gonna fly the nest someday. I've had important people come and go in my life too.
> 
> and Chrissie didn't 'make' her do anything. Who signed the papers here? Who said yes when Den suggested that they sleep together. Zoe is not an innocent victim but a selfish cow who rarely thinks beyond her own needs.
> Good riddance to her!



i agree with you Alisha... I can't remembering him ever blackmailing her into sleeping... i know one time when she told him she was going to tell chrissie... he said said go ahead then she'd lose Dennis and he'd lose Chrissie but he'd still have the vic... or something like that... 
he always gave her the choice... if she really didn't want to do it then she could have just walked away and told Dennis the truth... squarelady's right... she just didn't know when to stop...

----------


## Alisha

Now I'm totally confused  :Lol:   :Rotfl:  

but i'm glad someone else saw it the way I did. I never saw it as blackmail either, as there was a choice.

----------


## squarelady

> Now I'm totally confused   
> 
> but i'm glad someone else saw it the way I did. I never saw it as blackmail either, as there was a choice.


*nods* If you're confused so am I! I agree totally with what you said! Each to their own though!

----------


## Rach33

Zoe's lived her life where a whole house has revolved around her she's been brought up selfish and she is selfish plain and simple as for Shaorn and Dennis's affair they LOVE each other it wasn't a fling or a one night stand 

Zoe is a desperate you can see it now even after everything I can't wait for Chrissie to give her a good slapping he he

----------


## squarelady

> Zoe's lived her life where a whole house has revolved around her she's been brought up selfish and she is selfish plain and simple as for Shaorn and Dennis's affair they LOVE each other it wasn't a fling or a one night stand 
> 
> Zoe is a desperate you can see it now even after everything I can't wait for Chrissie to give her a good slapping he he


I was going to bed but I had to pop in and agree. You can see she was brought up in a house that revolved around her when you look at the way she treats Stacey. If she's not the centre of attention she gets stroppy and childish.
I know they were only trying to do what was best for her but I think Charlie and Viv over compensated when they tried her feel like their daughter.

----------


## Rach33

Exactly I'm not saying Zoe's innocent but if she wants something she goes and gets it and sods the consequences and they did over compensate in a big way and they in a way made who she is today self-obsessed and full of slef-importance

----------


## leanne27

at least we know zoe actually loved dennis she did everything she could to keep him, whereas what did sharon do? not accept his apologies and keep him in suspense for months, their relasonship has always been on again off again on again off again, and you know what when they return together, the viewers of eastenders will just become bored with them, at least when zoe was with dennis the viewes actually cared about the storyline. Now with zoe leaving and shannis able to be together the producers and viewers especially me will realise that sharon and dennis are just like any other egular couple and will grow boring as there is no longer anyone tying to split them up.

----------


## squarelady

It's a totally different situation. Sharon was in turmoil trying to accept the relationship with Dennis. She didn't know what to do and Den being back put a spanner in the works. She didn't keep him in suspense, she didn't know herself and as soon as she did she told him. Sharon's given up everything for Dennis.

If Zoe really loved Dennis she wouldn't have done half the stuff she did. It's not love, it's obsession.

I hope they do become a regular couple like any other. Sharon deserves to be happy and Dennis is the man for her. It'd be nice to see a couple just chugging along without complications for a bit. It's what Shannis fans have always wanted. Sharon and Dennis to be together with no complications. It may not happen for a while yet (with everything going on with Den) but when it does I'm sure people who were interested in the storyline won't find it boring!

----------


## di marco

> and you know what when they return together, the viewers of eastenders will just become bored with them, at least when zoe was with dennis the viewes actually cared about the storyline.


im not gonna find it boring, what i found boring was when they introduced the love triangle, zoe with dennis was boring. i for one definitely didnt care much about the zoe and dennis storyline

----------


## squarelady

> ...at least when zoe was with dennis the viewes actually cared about the storyline. .


Oh, and just another thing. That storyline for one didn't get me _caring_, it got me annoyed because I absolutely hated it! The only thing I cared about was what Zoe was doing to Dennis. There is no excuse for that behaviour, it's sickening!

----------


## leanne27

even though dennis didnt lie to zoe to the extent she did but he still messed her around something bad, if it wasnt for the watts' zoe's life wouldnt have turned out like this, she could do with someone who is upfront and honest with her, and then maybe she'll be honest with them. And people keep going on about zoe and jamie and saying how awfull she was then by stealing him from sonia. But she was what? only 17/18 and jamie messed her about then too, sharon's affair with phill was a lot more seeded than that -grants own brother! and sharon was much much older than zoe was then. Sharon seems to be ALWAYS in love with someone.... how do we know its actual love with dennis? what will happen when grant comes back? she will then probably "suddenly realise" that she's in love with him again!

----------


## squarelady

Dennis didn't mess Zoe about. He told her on the day of the fair ground accident that he loved Sharon and that she'd always be second best and she chose to accept that. 

Like I said, it wasn't love it was obsession. She should have walked away then with her self respect intact.

----------


## Angeldelight

> Dennis didn't mess Zoe about. He told her on the day of the fair ground accident that he loved Sharon and that she'd always be second best and she chose to accept that. 
> 
> Like I said, it wasn't love it was obsession. She should have walked away then with her self respect intact.



EXACTLY... she KNEW he LOVED Sharon... it's her oun fault for staying with him in the first place... she should have left then... but she continued to deny the fact... he LOVED Sharon... she knew that...

she's so used to getting what she want's, when she want's it... because she's been so spoilt growing up that she thinks everything has to be her way... AND IT IS NOT... I agree she DID have a bad childhood... But she can't continously use that as the reason for her mistakes... she always had the choice to tell Dennis the truth... but she CHOSE not to... she needs to take responability for HER actions... then people MIGHT care

sorry bout that... but Zoe makes me soooooooo angry...

----------


## angelblue

Okay dennis might of cheated on zoe with sharon in the end but they were in love fair enough it must of been hurtful to zoe but dennis was honest with zoe he told her at the fairground incident that he loved sharon and she not get her hopes up and shouldnt expect anything from him and by zoe knowing that she made the decision to be with dennis.

Also before sharon and dennis had the affair zoe had warning signs all over the place one of them was that night in the club when zoe asked dennis  to tell sharon that he didnt love her and to tell her that zoe was the one he wanted he never told her that should of been a clear indication for zoe to get out of the relationship but she didnt even kat her mother told her as well i think she knew dennis and sharon were in love as well as she said they really looked in love when they spent the night in the nick.  :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

Sorry leanne but I disagree Zoe did not love Dennis she was obsessed it was obsessive lust no where near love if she loved him and he loved her they'd still be togehter

----------


## Jade

> Okay dennis might of cheated on zoe with sharon in the end but they were in love fair enough


So if you cheat on your partner its ok if you love the other person.  I dont think so.  He should have never have been with zoe in the first place.  He should have done the honest think and ended it.

People go on about how immature Zoe is but I dont think Dennis is that much behind, he's emotionally immature.

----------


## di marco

> People go on about how immature Zoe is but I dont think Dennis is that much behind, he's emotionally immature.


i agree they are both rather immature, the difference being i think is that part of dennis immaturity in this was cos no one had ever properly loved him whereas zoe has never learnt from her mistakes or grown up from being the little girl who was spoilt by her entire family and used to getting her own way

----------


## Jade

I dont think she'll ever learn from her mistakes, but being spoilet by her family is not really her fault.  Maybe they did it casue she was Kats child rather than actually Charlies???

----------


## Treacle

Dennis and Zoe are both immature. And Sharon should know better too  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I dont think she'll ever learn from her mistakes, but being spoilet by her family is not really her fault.  Maybe they did it casue she was Kats child rather than actually Charlies???


i know its not her fault but she should have learnt by now that getting her own way and being the centre of attention cant always happen. and yes they prob did spoil her cos she was kats child rather than charlies

----------


## angelblue

Opps sorry my  mistake it was an writing error of course it not right to cheat on someone you are going out with even if you are in love with someone else   :Angel:

----------


## Rach33

Completely agree judejude and Walford Queen both Zoe and Dennis are immature and this showed through out the whole relationship probably one of the worst matches in soap history

----------


## squarelady

I don't think Dennis is immature at all! What's the justification for that comment  :Searchme:

----------


## Rach33

Emotionally Dennis is very immature he flies off the handle easily he USE to go from one girl to the next using them because he didn't know how to form realtionships 

He uses sex and violence to mask the fact that he isn't as grown-up as he likes to think deep down he's a 12 year old boy craving love and affection you saw it in the early days when he tried to impress Den he was desperate for a fathers love 

this is my opinion but I do think Dennis is emotionall immature

----------


## Treacle

> I don't think Dennis is immature at all! What's the justification for that comment


He used Zoe just to get to Sharon at one point  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Exactly where are we Walford or School playground or Dennis laa laa land

----------


## Alisha

> So if you cheat on your partner its ok if you love the other person.  I dont think so.  He should have never have been with zoe in the first place.  He should have done the honest think and ended it.
> 
> People go on about how immature Zoe is but I dont think Dennis is that much behind, he's emotionally immature.


I totally agree with all your point there JudeJude. Dennis should have ended it ages ago and he is emotionally immature in the way he handles things. He goes of in a huff and takes the back door when things a get a little too heated for his liking. However, I do think life has made him what he is. Dennis never had a chance of a proper childhood so he is living it out through his adult years, if that makes sense.  :Smile:  This is why he behaves the way that he does  He has had it far worse than any characters in the square and Zoe's life looks like a bed of roses in comparison.  Dennisâs character is an interesting one and a complex one at that. His past experiences have an obvious significance to his behaviour now. 

Going back to what Leanne said. I disagree. When Zoe slept with Jamie- she was selfish. Regardless of age, she saw that he was already in a relationship with another girl but it didnât stop her from getting what she wanted and then there was Ronny who she got with from the second he dumped her best mate Kelly. That shows very little in her loyalty as a mate.

As for Sharon, as your 14 years old I doubt you could remember much of the sharongate storyline.  :Smile:   I only remember bits vaguely. Anyway, when she had an affair with Phil it wasnât for selfish reasons. Back then she was in a volatile marriage where Grant would smash glasses around and get hysterical. Also he went out for nights on the town and leave her alone while he used to go out sloshed. Her marriage hit the rocks and Phil was the only bit of companionship she had. Her mum was drinking herself to death half way across the world and Den was 'dead'. She seeked comfort in that and thatâs how the affair started. When Grant was in prison they both wanted to tell him when he got out but then it got really complicated when they split and he got with Kathy. What I'm trying to say, (after all this waffle) is that when she went with Phil it was more to do with her feelings and loneliness and not selfishness Also Grant was no model husband so I lack sympathy for him in that respect. Sharon is no angle by any means but I donât paint her the same way as Zoe. out of 20 years Sharon has told 4 of her partners that she loved them and meant it so thats not all. Grant she loved but her love for Dennis out-wighs that. Sharon was the love of Grants live but he was never hers. When she talks about it, there are unhappy memeories and a part of her past. I do think that there will be tention but I doubt she would leave Dennis for him. She has shown more for him, than any of her previous partners.

----------


## squarelady

> Emotionally Dennis is very immature he flies off the handle easily he USE to go from one girl to the next using them because he didn't know how to form realtionships 
> 
> He uses sex and violence to mask the fact that he isn't as grown-up as he likes to think deep down he's a 12 year old boy craving love and affection you saw it in the early days when he tried to impress Den he was desperate for a fathers love 
> 
> this is my opinion but I do think Dennis is emotionall immature


Right! Got it! Yes, because of the child abuse and his past I totally agree! *nods*

----------


## Alisha

> at least we know zoe actually loved dennis she did everything she could to keep him, whereas what did sharon do? not accept his apologies and keep him in suspense for months, their relasonship has always been on again off again on again off again, and you know what when they return together, the viewers of eastenders will just become bored with them, at least when zoe was with dennis the viewes actually cared about the storyline. Now with zoe leaving and shannis able to be together the producers and viewers especially me will realise that sharon and dennis are just like any other egular couple and will grow boring as there is no longer anyone tying to split them up.


Funny I feel the exact opposite

Since the storyline turned into a dire love triangle, the whole thing lost it's momentum. It was so predicable and repetitive. Dennis was to-ing and fro-ing between Sharon and Zoe for months and it was the same thing all over again. When Zoe was with Dennis, from my experience talking other on various forums about this, people actually lost interest. Firstly, Dennis and Zoe had no chemistry and people got so annoyed with her bunny boiling ways. Not only that Dennis became a bit of a wet fish and I love Dennis but his interaction with her did him no favours in that character development department. It just seemed so contrived and very few people wanted them together while there was and still is a massive support network for shannis. 

Sharon and Dennis are two very complex characters. They donât need a third party to spice it up. Den doing that was great. Zoe-nope, boring. With Dennis sexual abuse, Sharonâs infertility, Den's death and both thier psychological problems there is more than enough to keep them going as a couple and they certainly don't run the stale factor as much as others given the individual depth to both.

Also why should have Sharon accepted his apologies after the way he treated her? He dumped her after promising her the world. Should she just jump back in the sac with him after a couple of request? He hurt her, which is why she stalled. Also the fact that she couldnât give him a child also played a part in that. I donât believe Zoe loved Dennis. As someone else has pointed out, it was more obsessive and thatâs just not the same.

----------


## squarelady

I've already posted by views further up the thread but I agree with Alisha.
You don't do that to someone you love! You don't sleep with their dad! And Sharon's giving up everything for him...if that's not love I don't know what is.

----------


## hannah-mj

i like zoe but she can be a bit boring sometimes , but when i think about it , i only dont ike zoe because i do like chrissie  or do like dennis , but i actually really like zoe (ive just realised hehe) xxx

----------


## squarelady

I _liked_ Zoe. I am a huge Chrissie fan...well obsessed really but that's not the point. I will always side with Chrissie in the argument because of what Zoe did to her.

----------


## Jade

> I've already posted by views further up the thread but I agree with Alisha.
> You don't do that to someone you love! You don't sleep with their dad! And Sharon's giving up everything for him...if that's not love I don't know what is.


 
but on the other hand you dont move in with someone whilst in love with someone else??

----------


## ElectricToes

I don't like Zoe...and I've only skim read thread but Dennis is emotionally unbalanced, which is to be expected considering his past, Sharon was his first proper relationship, and he loves her. Maybe he shouldn't have been with Zoe, but she knew he loved Sharon and she still wanted to be with him. So Zoe was as much in the wrong as he was. If she didn't want to be with a bloke who was in love with another woman then she shouldn't have tried to get back with him after the fair...

----------


## squarelady

> but on the other hand you dont move in with someone whilst in love with someone else??


Dennis had convinced himself that he could never be with Sharon because it was wrong. For his and her own sake he tried to make a conscience effort to leave Sharon behind him because Den manipulated him into thinking that was the right thing to do. He tried things with Zoe but she was far to possesive. He practically drove her back to Sharon and she could see she was doing it. She couldn't control herself.

As for Dennis being emotionally unbalanced, yes. Due to the child abuse he's suffered and his past experiences he is. Sharon understand this. She knows _everything_ about him and loves him for who he is. Zoe doesn't have the first idea who the real Dennis is!

----------


## ElectricToes

> but on the other hand you dont move in with someone whilst in love with someone else??


But Dennis was trying to bury his feelings for Sharon and move on with Zoe, he didn't set out to intentionally hurt Zoe!

----------


## Treacle

He knew he loved Sharon though and it was true love, he can't escape from that no matter what he does. Zoe was always going to get hurt. They are both immature, that's a fair and reasonable comment to make.

----------


## Jade

I think they ruined Zoe's characher by dragging her into it all.  They should have left Dennis and Sharon to get on with it (they had enough problems with Den).  There was no need to get Zoe involved.

----------


## ElectricToes

Zoe is immature [and in my opinion lacking in brain power]
Dennis is immature, and emotionally unstable
But Zoe knew Dennis didn't love her so it was obvious she was going to get hurt in the end, it was her decision to stay with him.

----------


## squarelady

> They are both immature, that's a fair and reasonable comment to make.


Yes but they are both immature in _very_ different ways. 

Zoe's immature because she's been wrapped in cotton wool her whole life. They saw her as being a product of Kat's mistake and they spoiled her. They made her self obsessed by making her a centre of attention in the family to cover up for what had happened. Things just got worse when she found out Kat was her mum. It turned her whole world upside down and since then she's been paranoid about secrets. She was desperate for Dennis to love her no matter what. She was immature because she didn't understand what a real relationship was about and it was a shame that she didn't have enough respect to walk away rather than settle for second best.

Dennis was abused as a child. He's emotionally immature because he never had love. His mother disowned him because she hated his father and his father disappeared. When he came to the square Sharon and Vicki were the first people who accepted him as family. He didn't feel comfortable with it and although he thought he had loving feelings for Sharon when Den came back Den managed to manipulate him into thinking otherwise. He didn't know what love was meant to feel like and all he ever wanted was a father that loved him. Sharon and Dennis both fell into the trap of giving everything up for their father. Dennis did realise alot later that he loved Sharon as a girlfriend and not a sister. 

I think out of anyone Sharon is the one who could help him work through the problems of his child abuse and really keep him on the right track and he'll look after her too. I think they are a perfect match and I think the longer he's with her the more he's becomming less emotionally immature and more aware of what real love is. I love Shannis because I love watching that develop. Simple as...

----------


## ElectricToes

I totally agree. Sharon brings out a side to Dennis that no one else can do, he's developing emotionally, and that brings something new to EE as well, it's very rare you get a character as emotionally unstable as he is and so Shannis and the relationship of the makes excellent viewing not only because they are a great couple and have amazing chemistry but because it's bring something new and powerful to the show!

----------


## Jade

I'm not a fan but I dont hate them either.  The trouble was the storyline started to grate once Zoe got dragged into it, there was enough issues going on as it was without a getting her involved (I think someone has already said that). Also I dont think it helped with scriptwriters having to write scripts to fit in with actors breaks etc

I do wonder if Sharon would still be with Tom if he was still alive and Dennis came along??

----------


## squarelady

I think so, I think Dennis would have got under her skin eventually. Not many people have been able to stop them have they!

----------


## ElectricToes

I think Dennis would've still worked Sharon round to him even if she'd been with Tom, it's not like he's easy to resist is it?

----------


## squarelady

Not really and he can't keep his hands off Sharon for more than two minutes at a time. He's been through the denial thing...now moving on!

----------


## Alisha

> The trouble was the storyline started to grate once Zoe got dragged into it, there was enough issues going on as it was without a getting her involved (I think someone has already said that). Also I dont think it helped with scriptwriters having to write scripts to fit in with actors breaks etc
> 
> I do wonder if Sharon would still be with Tom if he was still alive and Dennis came along??


I agree with you again.

I always thought that the introduction of Zoe was a huge mistake to the storyline.
Her presence was unnecessary and she should have never been pushed to the forefront. Back in April 2004, there was enough storylines for the pair to keep them going and they had already hit jackpot with Den's opposition on them as a couple. He made far better viewing than irritating Zoe. It annoyed me how her character replaced Den's position as âthird partyâ. I know technically it was always Den who was the main contributory factor, but his perception of them was shoved aside and instead we had a rather flat love triangle which beared no resemblance to the original plot line. I would have preferred to see them both stand up to Den and him using his malicious ways to keep them apart than Sharon/Dennis/Zoe and the personality transplants that tptb performed.

I personally donât think Sharon would have lasted with Tom, even if Dennis wasnât around. He was all around nice guy but Sharon needs someone who can tame and excite her (thats Dennis  :Wub:  ). Also Dennis was right when he told her 'if he hadn't have died, he only would have ended up boring you to death.'  Very insensitive but true.  :Smile:

----------


## ElectricToes

> Not really and he can't keep his hands off Sharon for more than two minutes at a time. He's been through the denial thing...now moving on!


I think I need to go back to NHO and the Shannis sex thread before I say something that'll get me into trouble...

----------


## Jade

> I agree with you again.


Steady on!!! 

I liked Tom!!

----------


## Alisha

> Steady on!!! 
> 
> I liked Tom!!


He was ok  :Ponder:  but he wasn't right for Sharon but he treated her well.  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> He was ok  but he wasn't right for Sharon but he treated her well.


He was nice, shame he blew up!

----------


## ElectricToes

Tom wasn't right for Sharon, like Dennis said she'd 'never be happy with an uncomplicated bloke'

----------


## ElectricToes

> He was nice, shame he blew up!


What a charming turn of phrase you have there.

----------


## squarelady

> What a charming turn of phrase you have there.


No point sitting on the fench, you get splinters! <-- Nana Moon quote there!

----------


## ElectricToes

> No point sitting on the fence, you get splinters! <-- Nana Moon quote there!


 :Lol:  Ah, you got to love Nana...
But we weren't talking about sittin' on the face love, we were talking about sugaring the pill, or rather you not sugaring the pill 'he was nice, shame he blew up'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
That's as bad as Nigel's 'I could've been a dead fireman'

----------


## squarelady

:Lol:  Well that's the truth of it, he's dead and Sharon's moved on.

----------


## Treacle

I personally wish the whole lot of them would go off to Zimbabwe and never come back. I love the characters individually but Shannis, Kalfie, Mofie etc is too much. They go on for months too. I'm just glad Sharon and Dennis are actually together now.

----------


## squarelady

Arrrrr dont worry WQ - You've got Jakissie (Jake & Chrissie) to look forward too!  :Lol:

----------


## ElectricToes

Lex - Stop laughing, you and Nige are way too uncharming at times

WQ - I'm glad that Shannis are together - but I don't want them to disappear, Kaflie and Molfie can go to Timbuktu for all I care but I want Shannis on screen!

----------


## squarelady

Uncharming! I can't believe you said that!

----------


## ElectricToes

You are uncharming, at times.
So's Nige, but 99.9% of the time he makes my knees go week...literally!

----------


## squarelady

I don't make your knees go weak do I, that's my problem!

----------


## Treacle

> Lex - Stop laughing, you and Nige are way too uncharming at times
> 
> WQ - I'm glad that Shannis are together - but I don't want them to disappear, Kaflie and Molfie can go to Timbuktu for all I care but I want Shannis on screen!


Not if it's a will-they-wont-they situation. Those are boring.

----------


## Treacle

> Arrrrr dont worry WQ - You've got Jakissie (Jake & Chrissie) to look forward too!


Don't remind me  :Sick:

----------


## ElectricToes

> I don't make your knees go weak do I, that's my problem!


No, you don't babes, you're bit too female...

----------


## squarelady

> No, you don't babes, you're bit too female...


Oh damn, so _that's_ where I'm going wrong!

----------


## ElectricToes

Yeah...but don't worry when I invent my machine to clone Sam I'm sure I can turn you male with it too...I don't see why not...

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> I totally disagree. Fair enough she loved Dennis and she didn't want to lose him but it's was selfish! Purely selfish! 
> So she's lost alot of people in her life and she didn't want to lose Dennis but it was painfully obvious that Dennis didn't love her and she knew that. She knew she was second best and she chose to live with it. 
> Just because she'd been through alot gives her no excuse to ruin peoples lives....What about Chrissie? Before any of this happened with Den's murder what about her? She stood by Den and Zoe knew that and even though Chrissie had always been nice to Zoe she thought it was fine to sleep with her husband?
> 
> She did the same with Sonia and Jamie when she was younger. Yes, she's been through alot and it's sad but I don't think any young immature adult would do that. She's not immature anyway, she's heading on for twenty years old. Desperate...not immature.


he told her that he loved her !

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> No he didn't.   I wish someone else can back me up here who remembers it as well as I do. Den did not say it and if I'm wrong I'll apologise and eat my words! I'm a huge shannis fan and therefore really captivated in the story etc so my ears were glued to every scene relating to them, including all the scenes with Den.  He manipulated and used his powers of persuasion but he did not say do it or else. I remember him saying that if you tell him you're pregnant, he'll go straight to Sharon and thatâs not mealy the same thing. There was NO blackmail whatâs so ever -just lots of manipulation. He offered her a way out and she took it.
> 
> Like I said Zoe hasn't gone through alot and even if there was some one really immature like her in their 20's I can't them stooping that low. God help them if they did. I agree with everything squarelady has said too. The only person that has left her and come back was Kat. Jamie and Anthony were ex's and they were not that important to her so I don't see how her losing them would upset her. By the time Lynee left Zoe was 20. What's she gonna do? cry herself to sleep? As for Kelly, well she was gonna fly the nest someday. I've had important people come and go in my life too.
> 
> and Chrissie didn't 'make' her do anything. Who signed the papers here? Who said yes when Den suggested that they sleep together. Zoe is not an innocent victim but a selfish cow who rarely thinks beyond her own needs.
> Good riddance to her!


well what choise did she have cus she thought that she would lose a 'friend' also den threatened to tell dennis so she was scared to lose him  the one thing close to her heart after kat left .

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> I think Zoe is a really bad role model.. she didn't learn anything from her mistakes and it was pityfully what she turned into just to keep a man... Do you know anyone who would go that low?????


this is for alisha , i didnt say that i thought of her as a role modal cus she is such a bad one but i said that i credited her for being so strong

----------


## squarelady

> well what choise did she have cus she thought that she would lose a 'friend' also den threatened to tell dennis so she was scared to lose him  the one thing close to her heart after kat left .


Well now she's lost everything

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Really? I could have sworn he didn't but if you say he did, then he did.  
> 
> Sorry Kat 4 Alfie fan. I really thought that he didn't. It must have been worded different and/or pereived it differently.   I've eaten my words


its ok , im ova it .

----------


## Angeldelight

> he told her that he loved her !


when did he say that??? i can't rembering him telling her that...   :Ponder:   :Searchme:

----------


## squarelady

> when did he say that??? i can't rembering him telling her that...


I think I do but then I'd tell her to if I was him to try and keep her quiet - To quote Tracy Ann Oberman talking about Chrissie's feelings towards Zoe *'her whining is highly irritable'*

----------


## Alisha

> well what choise did she have cus she thought that she would lose a 'friend' also den threatened to tell dennis so she was scared to lose him  the one thing close to her heart after kat left .


but she has had a choice though, she always has done. She wasn't struck in a rut. Her options were open. Ok so Chrissie would have hated her and Den would have gave her a hard time but she had her family for support and most importantly no one forced her. A huge part of her wanted to get rid. Sacred about losing Dennis well that just highlights how selfish she is. It was all about her and never him. If she wanted him to be happy she would have let him go but she didn't think beyond herself.

----------


## Alisha

> this is for alisha , i didnt say that i thought of her as a role modal cus she is such a bad one but i said that i credited her for being so strong


no I never said you did, but I just made a gerneral comment to those who did see her as a role model. It wasn't aimed at you.  :Smile:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> when did he say that??? i can't rembering him telling her that...


he did when they moved in together and odvo b4

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> but she has had a choice though, she always has done. She wasn't struck in a rut. Her options were open. Ok so Chrissie would have hated her and Den would have gave her a hard time but she had her family for support and most importantly no one forced her. A huge part of her wanted to get rid. Sacred about losing Dennis well that just highlights how selfish she is. It was all about her and never him. If she wanted him to be happy she would have let him go but she didn't think beyond herself.


even so people dont like to be hated and has had no one to really talk to at home apart from when moe came back but she had the baby to deal with and kat wasnt there .

----------


## Alisha

> he did when they moved in together and odvo b4


Dennis has only ever told Zoe that he loved her once and that was in January -a week before he left but he didn't mean it.

She threatened to leave with his baby so to stop her going he said that he loved her and she fell for it but then not long after he caught her in bed.

Throughout 8 months of the relationship it was Zoe with the 'I love yous' and Dennis not saying it back.

----------


## squarelady

> even so people dont like to be hated and has had no one to really talk to at home apart from when moe came back but she had the baby to deal with and kat wasnt there .


What about Big Mo? or Charlie? Or Kareena? Or, if she hadn't have slept with her husband Chrissie? People forget that Chrissie comforted her at Christmas and even brought her a baby book. She had people to talk to she just chose not too.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Dennis has ever told Zoe that he loved her once and that was in January -a week before he left but he didn't mean it.
> 
> She threatened to leave with his baby so to stop her going he said that he loved her and she fell for it but then not long after he caught her in bed.
> 
> Throughout 8 months of the relationship it was Zoe with the 'I love yous' and Dennis not saying it back.


i know but i was just making a coment to the person who emailed a reply b4 me .sorry

----------


## Alisha

> even so people dont like to be hated and has had no one to really talk to at home apart from when moe came back but she had the baby to deal with and kat wasnt there .


She had Little Mo, Big Mo, Charlie. Little Mo tried to talk to her mnay times but Zoe never said anything.

So Zoe was willing to lie to Dennis, the baby and everyone for the rest of thier life just because she didn't want to be hated? That's rather selfish. Anyway this is Walford -people are always hated. Sharon got it when people found out about her affair with Phil. I think people would have been shocked but if anything the pistalls would have been drawn to Den.

----------


## Alisha

> i know but i was just making a coment to the person who emailed a reply b4 me .sorry


it's ok  :Smile:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> What about Big Mo? or Charlie? Or Kareena? Or, if she hadn't have slept with her husband Chrissie? People forget that Chrissie comforted her at Christmas and even brought her a baby book. She had people to talk to she just chose not too.


yeah but no one she was close with .   im talking about b4 she slept with chrissys husband .

----------


## squarelady

> She had Little Mo, Big Mo, Charlie. Little Mo tried to talk to her mnay times but Zoe never said anything.
> 
> So Zoe was willing to lie to Dennis, the baby and everyone for the rest of thier life just because she didn't want to be hated? That's rather selfish. Anyway this is Walford -people are always hated. Sharon got it when people found out about her affair with Phil. I think people would have been shocked but if anything the pistalls would have been drawn to Den.


Most people hated Den anyway so it wouldn't have mad a difference!  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

She is close to all her sisters/aunts. She could have come to Mo but she chose not to.

----------


## squarelady

> yeah but no one she was close with .   im talking about b4 she slept with chrissys husband .


Exactly, so there was no conflict between her or Chrissie and Chrissie had already stuck up for her once at Christmas and been there for her once so she had no reason not to talk to her?!  :Searchme:

----------


## Alisha

> Most people hated Den anyway so it wouldn't have mad a difference!


true.

Pauline: 'nothing that man does surpises me'  :Lol:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

all true but some things you just dont want to tell ur family   when kat waz gone . she didnt really feel welcome in her family at that time cuz everything was changing and stacey came

----------


## squarelady

> all true but some things you just dont want to tell ur family   when kat waz gone . she didnt really feel welcome in her family at that time cuz everything was changing and stacey came


What about Kareena or Chrissie?

----------


## di marco

> To quote Tracy Ann Oberman talking about Chrissie's feelings towards Zoe *'her whining is highly irritable'*


lol! i totally agree   :Big Grin:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> What about Kareena or Chrissie?


how could she talk to chrissy and tell her that den wants to sleep with her .

----------


## Angeldelight

she could have told Den to STICK it... she could have told Little Mo... Kareena... why did she carry on the lie and sleep with Den????

----------


## kat 4 alfie

cos otherwise den would have told dennis bout the baby and dennis would of left her for sure  well thats what she thought .

----------


## kat 4 alfie

and moe had lots on her mind already .

----------


## Angeldelight

she shouldn't have lied to Dennis in the first place then... she could have told him afterwards that she was mistaken... he wouldn't have been so mad at her if she'd told him sooner... so it's basically her own fault... no one can manipulate you to do something you don't want to do... EVERYONE has FREE WILL

----------


## Alisha

> she shouldn't have lied to Dennis in the first place then... she could have told him afterwards that she was mistaken... he wouldn't have been so mad at her if she'd told him sooner... so it's basically her own fault... no one can manipulate you to do something you don't want to do... EVERYONE has FREE WILL


Exactly -she could have said it was a false alarm. This happens to plenty of women. She didn't have to tell him about Den propositioning for sex if that was the case. Sure she would have lost Dennis but whatâs worse -sleeping with his dad for selfish needs or thinking about the welfare of her unborn child to be, Chrisse and Dennis. 

This is what infuriated me in the whole saga. Zoe was all 'me, me, me' and was painted as a poor innocent victim, but in fact would go to any desperate measure if it meant getting what she wanted, regardless of who it may hurt in the process. When she jumped into bed with Den did she not think that she was potentially destroying a marriage between Chrissie and Den and ruining a father/son relationship which Dennis has wanted since childhood? Nope. It was all about her and I couldn't stand her blaming Den. Donât get me wrong, Den was the main driving force in this and has acted more malicious but Zoe was there too and she agreed to it. I remember many scenes when Den made it clear to her that youâre hear because you want to be and itâs your choice. She does it, and the next blame him. She never could take responsibility for her own action. 

.She knew exactly what she was doing from day one but did it anyway because she was blinded by what she would gain from doing the deed! To hell with everyone else.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeldelight

i couldn't agree with you more Alisha... she made HER OWN choices... and she should pay the price... she's an adult now and needs to know your action have consequences... to see that your actions DON'T JUST EFFECT YOU but they people you lie and betray...

----------


## di marco

> i couldn't agree with you more Alisha... she made HER OWN choices... and she should pay the price... she's an adult now and needs to know your action have consequences... to see that your actions DON'T JUST EFFECT YOU but they people you lie and betray...


completely agree angeldelight. but that was zoes problem, she didnt really think of all the consequences, and the ones she did think about only revolved aroud her being alright

----------


## Angeldelight

she destroyed a marriage... and a blossoming relationship... and what for... so she could be happy... but how could she have ever been happy when she'd made him stay with a lie... plus she knew he'd never love her... HE LOVES SHARON... sorry had to get that out of my system...

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> i couldn't agree with you more Alisha... she made HER OWN choices... and she should pay the price... she's an adult now and needs to know your action have consequences... to see that your actions DON'T JUST EFFECT YOU but they people you lie and betray...


I completely agree, and she made herself out to be completely innocent and a victim to her family!! She didn't try to stop them thinking that Dennis abandoned her - she could have at least defended him a little.  
She also chose to have a abortion but told everyone she had a miscarriage - so her family roll on more sympathy!! She could have told them about the abortion, saying that she didn't want to raise the baby without a father or something!
True a lot of bad things have happened to Zoe, but most of these have been her own fault and she has to deal with the consequences.  She can't just keep letting people think that she was the only victim in this whole saga!!

----------


## leanne27

i still feel sorry for her casuse she's the one who's come out worse of the whole situation.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah i do too its just that i think that zoe haters should just cut her some slack !

----------


## kat 4 alfie

......i agree that she has done things wrong in the past and messed up but every1 deserves a second chance and shes handled the stuff she has been through very well i think !  ........ is it only me and leanne27 who think this ?

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh but the ONLY reason she's come off worse is beacuse she CHOSE TO LIE AND BETRAY Dennis and her family... she's not totally to blame and i'm not saying that she is but if she hadn't of lied she'd have been better off... you make your choices and live with the consquences... whether they be good or bad...

plus she's made out she's the victim... and she's not... if she hadn't done that more people would sympathise with her...

----------


## squarelady

> i still feel sorry for her casuse she's the one who's come out worse of the whole situation.


I don't think she has. All she's lost is her boyfriend. Dennis nearly lost Sharon _for good_, Sam lost all her business and now her stake in the pub and Chrissie lost her husband _and_ if the police find out she could end up losing everything too. This will happen while Zoe swans off to build herself a new life in Ibiza!

----------


## Angeldelight

totally agree Squarelady... everything's about her... she helped destroy those things... how can she be worse off???

----------


## Rach33

Zoe worse off she couldn't be better off if she tried her family treat her like she's the only one who matters and she gets the sympathy votes off other people cos she was left by Dennis pregnant blah blah blah 

wish she died no such luck you never know Michelle might decide to return *shudders* the thought of Zoe coming back it's all too much

----------


## squarelady

> wish she died no such luck you never know Michelle might decide to return *shudders* the thought of Zoe coming back it's all too much


Eeeek! She hasn't even left yet!   :Wal2l:

----------


## squarelady

> SEE YOU SLATER!
> 
> Zoe Slater's exit from Walford is a full page article this morning in Page 3 of the Mirror. The article promises some high drama next week on the Square, when Zoe tries to make a break from Walford for a new job in Ibiza with best friend Kelly.
> 
> However, as everyone wishes her well, her cheery send off party turns into a nightmare with the return of Sharon and Dennis who have come back to prove to Den they are a real couple.
> 
> Trouble kicks off big style in the pub as a furious Kat demands to know why Dennis left her daughter pregnant and alone. As things quickly spiral out of control, Kat makes a swing at Dennis but ends up chinning poor hapless mechanic Garry. "Can someone get hiim out of here, before I pull his face off!" screams Kat.
> 
> Its crunch time for Zoe as she reveals to a stunned Queen Vic, about her affair with Den, the real father of her child and about the abortion. The shocked Slaters storm from the pub, with Kat frogmarching Zoe back to the house, where she locks her in her bedroom until she can get some answers from her.
> ...


From todays Mirror taken from my messageboard  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Can't wait and no she can't come back.  Adios Amigo!

----------


## squarelady

No idea why she's nicking the sign though! Although if I was her I'd take it!

----------


## angelblue

Oh that sound great it going to be wicked   :Cheer:  

oh no kat swings for dennis poor dennis he dont deserve that  :Lol:

----------


## squarelady

Dennis doesn't deserve it, what about poor Gary who ends up recieving it!

----------


## Babe14

> Dennis doesn't deserve it, what about poor Gary who ends up recieving it!



LOL! Poor Gary always in the wrong place the wrong time..

----------


## angelblue

Oh forget about him sorry yeah he doesnt deserve that   :Angel:

----------


## squarelady

> LOL! Poor Gary always in the wrong place the wrong time..


 :Lol:  And Minty! He only went for a ploughmans!

----------


## Babe14

> And Minty! He only went for a ploughmans!


  :Rotfl:  Don't they just make the perfect couple! They crack me up especially when they go out on the pull   :Lol:

----------


## squarelady

> Don't they just make the perfect couple! They crack me up especially when they go out on the pull


They are very sweet together!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

I wonder if Kelly is going to be Zoe's next victim..I mean partner! Remember the kiss when the van crashed in Scotland?

It would be nice if Dennis slapped Zoe, but he won't as he's too much of a gent..

Minty and Gary are another very commical couple, I suppose in acute way there is an air of sexiness about them...

----------


## squarelady

Dennis has already slapped Zoe before he left last time!

----------


## Jade

I dont condone men hitting women and especially the size difference but if Sharon were to hit her thats a different story

----------


## Bad Wolf

go sharon, she is going to get a slap after that revelation!  didnt sharon find out though in feb when she came back for one episode?

----------


## squarelady

Apparently she knows Zoe slept with Den but she didn't actually here that the baby was his.

----------


## Bad Wolf

ahh, zoe is definatly going to get a slap though

----------


## squarelady

Similar article from Sky News




> oe Makes Dramatic Exit
> 
> Zoe Slater will leave Albert Square in dramatic fashion - and typically it centres around a packed Vic and a bag full of confessions.
> 
> Her emotional departure for sunny Ibiza comes only after she reveals Dirty Den was the father of her unborn child - and that she witnessed his death.
> 
> *She tells the busy boozer the former landlord was killed by his lover Chrissie - but with help from her and Sam Mitchell.*
> 
> Zoe (Michelle Ryan) has already decided to leave the Square when she blurts out the news next week.
> ...

----------


## angelblue

She takes responsibility for everything   :Cheer:

----------


## squarelady

I think they've got it wrong though. I don't think she tells the whole pub Chrissie killed Den with the help of her and Sam. I think it's just Kat she tells that!

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think thats right, then kat will have a scrap with chrissie!!!!! might as well just turn the square in to a boxing ring, its the right shape

----------


## angelblue

I think it when you says their something you dont know about den is the fact he was the father of her child   :Lol:

----------


## Angeldelight

thank god we're getting rid of her... my only regret is that we had to wait this long... TAXI FOR ZOE SLATER...

----------


## Bad Wolf

> thank god we're getting rid of her... my only regret is that we had to wait this long... TAXI FOR ZOE SLATER...


charlie is clearly going to give her a lift in his cab---- its tradition!

----------


## Katie

> ... TAXI FOR ZOE SLATER...


Yay  :Cheer:  !
See ya, wouldn't wanna be ya  :Moonie:  !!!

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Is it true she tells a packed pub that her Sam and Chrissie killed Den? 
I read it on skyNews yesturday could someone confirm/deny please. 
             Thanks

----------


## Katie

> Is it true she tells a packed pub that her Sam and Chrissie killed Den? 
> I read it on skyNews yesturday could someone confirm/deny please. 
>              Thanks


I think she just tells the packed pub about sleeping with Den, the baby and the abortion. I could be wrtong though. I think she only tells Kat that Chrissie killed Den!

----------


## Treacle

She doesn't tell the whole pub she killed Den she just tells them Den was the father of her baby and she had an abortion, Chrissie screams for calm etc...

This all sounds excellent, no wonder it's on top at the moment in terms of quality, EastEnders really is ahead of it's game. It'll soon take back the top soap crown that it enjoyed for 17 years.

----------


## keymy

finally

----------


## JustJodi

> finally


 
Long past due !!!!!! and as you said *FINALLY !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Treacle

Exactly  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Bye Zoe!! We WON'T miss you!!*

----------


## eastenders mad

well said and i hope she doesn't come back

----------


## squarelady

> charlie is clearly going to give her a lift in his cab---- its tradition!


Or not! This one's trying to escape by tube!  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

:Moonie:  or that bus that seems to drop people off at Walford...nah Charlie will just take her where she wants to go and good riddiance......but do you guys think due to the "old faces" on the square will stop her from leaving :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Michelle Ryan is doing the right thing leaving the square? she says that 5 years is long enough, but I'm not so sure it is. I don't think her character has made a big enough impact on the square, she's had her fair share of storylines, but is it enough to set her up? 

Everyone found Jack Ryder attractive but he wasn't as good an actor as he thought he was and he fell flat on his face. Now he is going to be appearing in 'Family Affairs' it's like a recipe for disaster. Nothing against the soap, but it's hardly a step up the ladder. I bet he feels really humilliated.

----------


## squarelady

> Do you think Michelle Ryan is doing the right thing leaving the square? she says that 5 years is long enough, but I'm not so sure it is.


I think she is. She's young, pretty and engaged and has a lot of offers. She doesn't want to get stuck and tied down in one place for the rest of her life. This way she's got a really good step on the career lady and she can move onwards and upwards.

Plus, I now hate the character so I'm not enjoying her on screen anymore at all!

----------


## Bryan

im glad shes going...otherwise she'd have only got involved in all da shannis stuff

i would like to see her return tough, maybe at the funeral of dennis or sharon when/if one of them dies?

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I will miss her, she wasn't all bad she had some good stuff with the Kat Mother storyline.

----------


## Bryan

> I will miss her, she wasn't all bad she had some good stuff with the Kat Mother storyline.


exactly one of eastenders finest ever storlines: impossible wiuthout zoe

everyone would be sad to see her go if she'd never gone wid dennis, guess she was just the sacrifical lamb that eastenders choose to put wid him and that was her downfall...

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Now most of the Shannis fans dislike her.

----------


## Bryan

exactly, that stortline dent do the charcter any favours

even if ud pout a loved character like kat as dennis's girlfreind i doubt they'd approve

zoe was just the one who was placed there and hence reuslted in a lot of dislike

bondboffin

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Bye Zoe Slater,Have Good Trip,Hope You Never Ever Come Back!!!!!
By The Way I Would Take The Albert Sqaure Sign With Me Too,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

that's a point... how dare she knick the bloody sign! cheaky cow! she's got a nerve! of all the characters ever to have graced walford she is the lest deservant of taking it

wonder what the others will say about her stealing it?

im disgusted!

bondboffijn

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Only 2 episodes left of Zoe Slater!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeldelight

only TWO... yey yey yey... ican't wait... see ya Zoe PLEASE DON'T come back... plus i have the feeling no one's really guna miss ya... BYE DON'T COME BACK...

----------


## Luna

> Only 2 episodes left of Zoe Slater!!


Oh thank god

----------


## chocolate

i dont like her! glad shes going!

----------


## chocolate

> exactly, that stortline dent do the charcter any favours
> 
> even if ud pout a loved character like kat as dennis's girlfreind i doubt they'd approve
> 
> zoe was just the one who was placed there and hence reuslted in a lot of dislike
> 
> bondboffin


thats very true... because i used to like zoe but when she was put in between dennis and sharon then i didnt like her for breaking them up ( sort of)  and i have to admit i (a small part of me feels a bit sorry for her just a bit) but then again she knew about sharon and dennis beforehand.. im still gald that shes going though!! lol!!

----------


## Bryan

> thats very true... because i used to like zoe but when she was put in between dennis and sharon then i didnt like her for breaking them up ( sort of)  and i have to admit i (a small part of me feels a bit sorry for her just a bit) but then again she knew about sharon and dennis beforehand.. im still gald that shes going though!! lol!!


i will kinda be sad when she leaves....she had been part of eastenders for a quater of it's 20 years, she has provided some good scenes, but im afaraid to say that he annoiness outweighs this and it is time for her to move on...

bondboffin

----------


## chocolate

> she has provided some good scenes, but im afaraid to say that he annoiness outweighs this and it is time for her to move on...
> 
> bondboffin


yea she has done some brilliant scenes i will always remember "you aint my mother" and the storyline about harry and Kat.. but yea she has to go because of shannis

----------


## Bryan

> yea she has done some brilliant scenes i will always remember "you aint my mother" and the storyline about harry and Kat.. but yea she has to go because of shannis


be this a warning to any other character that tries to split up a popular couple: you will become unpopular!!!

bondboffin

----------


## stapler

As much as I hated Zonnis, I have to say I'm actually quite glad it happened because this week has been amazing! The only regret I have is that it lasted as long as it did... maybe the length of one summer would have been enough because if I can live through two/three months of Big Brother I could have survived through this.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Only 1 episode left of Zoe Slater!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

> Only 1 episode left of Zoe Slater!!


what happens tonight, as i thought the tube and gents scenes were on friday not thursday?

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> what happens tonight, as i thought the tube and gents scenes were on friday not thursday?
> 
> bondboffin


I think the scene in the toilets is continued on a bit - Zoe prob tells Kat more about Chrissie's involvement in the murder and her abortion because this gives Kat a reason to hate Chrissie. Also, there is a picture of Zoe hugging Chrissie so they must make up.

----------


## eastenders mad

really i only saw the pic of Zoe hugging Kat on ee website page.
i can't wait for the showdown between Chrisse and Kat.
I wonder if Kat will tell the rest of the Slater family about Den being killed.

----------


## squarelady

It's one of the preview pictures that looks like Chrissie is hugging Zoe

----------


## Angeldelight

huh? why would Chrissie and Zoe be hugging?? ahhh i bet Zoe hasn't told Chrissie that she told Kat...

----------


## squarelady

> huh? why would Chrissie and Zoe be hugging?? ahhh i bet Zoe hasn't told Chrissie that she told Kat...


Probably not. You couldn't see Zoe's face but Chrissie didn't look too happy.

----------


## Angeldelight

oh so it's just to make everyone think things are ok then?

----------


## squarelady

> oh so it's just to make everyone think things are ok then?


I'm not sure. I doubt Chrissie finds out that Kat knows she killed Den until next week but I'm guessing Chrissie will be looking for Zoe tonight to find out what she's said so maybe it's her saying her goodbye oblivious to what Kat's been told?

----------


## Treacle

I am going to miss Zoe to be honest she just fell foul to the wrong storyline this past year or so but she was great when she first came into EastEnders.

----------


## squarelady

I'm going to miss how things used to be with Kat but after last nights episode she really has changed a little too much for my liking!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she has a bit

----------


## Jojo

Prison does that to you though I expect.  Kat went it alone and coped in prison on her own, so it hardened her a bit.  I did think she could have told Zoe that she loved her too though when she left.  Anyway, Kat speaks to Chrissie and Sam next week, forgives Sam because Zoe had, but tells Chrissie she will get revenge for ruining Zoes life!!

----------


## Bryan

> Prison does that to you though I expect.  Kat went it alone and coped in prison on her own, so it hardened her a bit.  I did think she could have told Zoe that she loved her too though when she left.  Anyway, Kat speaks to Chrissie and Sam next week, forgives Sam because Zoe had, but tells Chrissie she will get revenge for ruining Zoes life!!


god knows what kind of revenge...grass up chrissie and well zoe will also go down...

she should blackmail the vic out of chrissie, and give it to sam for bveing a good mate to zoe, and there you are the mitchell's owning the vic again!!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

i'd love to see chrissie being kicked out and livoing with jake at the moons, sitting on the sofa watching diagonis murder with nana moon   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> god knows what kind of revenge...grass up chrissie and well zoe will also go down...
> 
> she should blackmail the vic out of chrissie, and give it to sam for bveing a good mate to zoe, and there you are the mitchell's owning the vic again!!!     
> 
> i'd love to see chrissie being kicked out and livoing with jake at the moons, sitting on the sofa watching diagonis murder with nana moon   
> 
> bondboffin


Chrissie only owns 50% of the pub though and could never sell or give away the entire thing without Den's signature which she would have to forge should she need to get rid of the whole pub. The most she could sell is the half she owns but even then I doubt anybody would buy it and enter into buisness with a partner who's vanished off the face of the earth. They'll never know their buisness parter is actually quite close   :Big Grin:  

I don't know why Sam even got involved, she hadn't hit him with the doorstop and nor did she have to help bury him. Silly girl! Zoe on the other hand had clobbered him but only to protect Chrissie so she again should not have got further involved. Chrissie however murdered him she would get the murder charge and a charge for covering it up as well. They should all have gone to the police and claimed self defence. 

Wouldn't have made for a better storyline than this though  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Chrissie only owns 50% of the pub though and could never sell or give away the entire thing without Den's signature which she would have to forge should she need to get rid of the whole pub. The most she could sell is the half she owns but even then I doubt anybody would buy it and enter into buisness with a partner who's vanished off the face of the earth. They'll never know their buisness parter is actually quite close   
> 
> I don't know why Sam even got involved, she hadn't hit him with the doorstop and nor did she have to help bury him. Silly girl! Zoe on the other hand had clobbered him but only to protect Chrissie so she again should not have got further involved. Chrissie however murdered him she would get the murder charge and a charge for covering it up as well. They should all have gone to the police and claimed self defence. 
> 
> Wouldn't have made for a better storyline than this though


i dont get why chrissie hasnt forged the signature...it would be so easy then again im sure sharon would suspect something...

zoe would still go down for a small sentance ABH and pervetring the course of justice...however small her custodial sentance...kat wouldnt want her duaghter going down...

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

Maybe this is leading up to their fight?!

----------


## Treacle

Zoe isn't even in Walford though and she's already served her sentence by believing she was the killer when she wasn't.

----------


## di marco

> Zoe isn't even in Walford though and she's already served her sentence by believing she was the killer when she wasn't.


the police wouldnt see it like that though

----------


## Treacle

No but hopefully Chrissie will see it like that and have some compassion for her! Anyways Kat would snap her neck should she spill the beans and put her daughter through anymore than what she has done already.

----------


## di marco

> No but hopefully Chrissie will see it like that and have some compassion for her! Anyways Kat would snap her neck should she spill the beans and put her daughter through anymore than what she has done already.


i dont think chrissie would let zoe off if she goes down for it

----------


## Bryan

> i dont think chrissie would let zoe off if she goes down for it


she'd malke out that without zoe's blow den would be alive and kicking...

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Sam also made a mistake in putting her finger prints on the doorstop, if she'd have left the pub straight away she would be getting on with her life by now.

----------


## di marco

> Sam also made a mistake in putting her finger prints on the doorstop, if she'd have left the pub straight away she would be getting on with her life by now.


yeh sam shouldnt have agreed to get rid of the doorstop, but then again she did it for selfish reasons

----------


## Bryan

> Sam also made a mistake in putting her finger prints on the doorstop, if she'd have left the pub straight away she would be getting on with her life by now.


chrissie has washed it since tough... but then again there will be fingerprints all over den's body

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Sam wanted the pub and if she hadn't cared about it so much then she wouldn't have got involved, atleast I hope that's the case because I wouldn't like to think anybody was *that* stupid to get involved for no reason especially in something like this.

----------


## Bryan

> Sam wanted the pub and if she hadn't cared about it so much then she wouldn't have got involved atleast I hope that's the case because I wouldn't like to think anybody was *that* stupid to get involved for no reason especially in something like this.


sam should have immediatley left the vic, not got herself involved as she never hit den, touched him etc

so if she'd not touched his body or the doorstop she could have still blackmailed chrissie, without any way of being arrested, as she could have told the police, but done some deal in that sam got chrissie to confess, giving sam time to get the vic

very boring idea, prefer what actually happened, sam is too blonde to think clever ideas like mine anyways   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Zoe's done the right thing by leaving. I reckon Sam and Chrissie should go too. I don't want them to because I like their characters but in a real life situation I'd be terrified. I'd run a mile not live above the corpse.

----------


## JustJodi

I thought they ended Fridays episode quite well,,But why do I have this feeling we have NOT seen the last of Zoe ??? :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> I thought they ended Fridays episode quite well,,But why do I have this feeling we have NOT seen the last of Zoe ???


I doubt she'll turn up for a while.

----------


## Bryan

> I thought they ended Fridays episode quite well,,But why do I have this feeling we have NOT seen the last of Zoe ???


because she is gonna return at some point when she realises she cant get any other work than eastenders

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> sam should have immediatley left the vic, not got herself involved as she never hit den, touched him etc
> 
> so if she'd not touched his body or the doorstop she could have still blackmailed chrissie, without any way of being arrested, as she could have told the police, but done some deal in that sam got chrissie to confess, giving sam time to get the vic
> 
> very boring idea, prefer what actually happened, sam is too blonde to think clever ideas like mine anyways   
> 
> bondboffin


but if sam had left so she wasnt involved then she wouldnt have seen chrissie hit him and so everyone would still think it was zoe

----------


## JustJodi

*Thats why I said I had a feeling we HAD not seen the last of Zoe ...I am sure it won't be any time soon, but she is gonna be back,, briefly,,*

----------


## Treacle

I actually think she's done a good job in EastEnders. In the beginning she was good and for a 17 year old coped with the Kat/Zoe mother storyline very well.
Okay we all know she went off a bit but didn't everyone last year? I think she should do okay, she's certainly a lot better at acting than most her age.

----------


## Treacle

> but if sam had left so she wasnt involved then she wouldnt have seen chrissie hit him and so everyone would still think it was zoe


No because Sam could have still seen Chrissie hit him then suddenly came to her senses and realised she doesn't have to get involved and this is her ideal oppurtunity to get back her pub. Silly cow probably went ahead and helped bury him though - no brains! Den said it and he was right.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> *Thats why I said I had a feeling we HAD not seen the last of Zoe ...I am sure it won't be any time soon, but she is gonna be back,, briefly,,*


She's not gone for good, there could be some good drama if she comes back again but I doubt it's going to be this year or next.

----------


## JustJodi

I think no matter what... IF the crime squad is really good,, then it won't matter how much washing  Chrisstie does,,there is always places that the blood stains can get to that cant be reached,, if THEY are being realistic,, about this murder..Chrissie should have been splattered with Dens blood, and the blood splattered every where...there is a certain way the blood arches and splatters when using a heavy object as a murder weapon,, given Chrissie is probably not the strongest,, she wil have had to BANG DEN'S head in really hard  and several times... :Wal2l:  The dog door step will also have blood on it,, those cast iron objects are usually just that  CAST,, so there are seams where the blood can get caught and Chrissie could not have gotten to it when she was cleaning the door stop..
Ok nuff said.... :Searchme:  Sorry I do have some background in criminal justice..



> chrissie has washed it since tough... but then again there will be fingerprints all over den's body
> 
> bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> No because Sam could have still seen Chrissie hit him then suddenly came to her senses and realised she doesn't have to get involved and this is her ideal oppurtunity to get back her pub. Silly cow probably went ahead and helped bury him though - no brains! Den said it and he was right.


but if that happened then her fingerprints/dna would be on den as she touched him to see if he was alive or not. hse probably did help them bury him as they were all panicky

----------


## Treacle

> but if that happened then her fingerprints/dna would be on den as she touched him to see if he was alive or not. hse probably did help them bury him as they were all panicky


But that would be the only thing and there could be any number of reasons why she touched him. They did work behind the same bar together.

----------


## di marco

> But that would be the only thing and there could be any number of reasons why she touched him. They did work behind the same bar together.


well if thats the case then she could have picked the doorstop up as well at some other point seeing as pauline thinks it was left in the vic

----------


## Treacle

I just feel like Sam dug her own grave in this one.

----------


## di marco

> I just feel like Sam dug her own grave in this one.


i agree, she didnt hit him so she didnt need to help them cover it up, she could easily have got away with it

----------


## Treacle

She might not have her pub but is it really that important? Atleast she wouldn't be feeling as she is now.

----------


## di marco

> She might not have her pub but is it really that important? Atleast she wouldn't be feeling as she is now.


but at the time she was panicking and so probably thought that she was involved already and so she needed to help them get rid of the evidence, then afterwards she realised that she could use it to blackmail chrissie and get the vic back

----------


## Treacle

Blackmailing Chrissie didn't get her anywhere though. Chrissie managed somehow to outsmart her and turn the situation round to her advantage hence Sam not being able to get her mitts on the pub.

----------


## di marco

> Blackmailing Chrissie didn't get her anywhere though. Chrissie managed somehow to outsmart her and turn the situation round to her advantage hence Sam not being able to get her mitts on the pub.


it didnt get her anywhere but sam thought it would. all she wanted was to get the pub back and she didnt thin about it properly. i mean on the night den died they planned to get den to sign the vic over to chrissie and then sam thought she was going to get it. if sam had thought about it proeprly she would have seen that chrissie wouldnt have given it to her anyway so her being there was pointless, she wasnt going to achieve anythig from it

----------


## Treacle

> it didnt get her anywhere but sam thought it would. all she wanted was to get the pub back and she didnt thin about it properly. i mean on the night den died they planned to get den to sign the vic over to chrissie and then sam thought she was going to get it. if sam had thought about it proeprly she would have seen that chrissie wouldnt have given it to her anyway so her being there was pointless, she wasnt going to achieve anythig from it


I must admire the way Chrissie has played this so cooly. Yes Sam knows some information that could probably ruin Chrissie but Chrissie hasn't let Sam see her panic or begged her or cried on her shoulder etc and made desperate pleas for Sam not to go to the police. Chrissie has handled the fact Sam has something on her really well although Sam is now seen as an accessory especially if she helped bury the body but even knowing and not telling anyone is enough to get a prison term which I think is where she'll end up when she leaves in November. I have a feeling it's all going to kick off and Chrissie will be having the last laugh - well for now anyways.

----------


## di marco

> I must admire the way Chrissie has played this so cooly. Yes Sam knows some information that could probably ruin Chrissie but Chrissie hasn't let Sam see her panic or begged her or cried on her shoulder etc and made desperate pleas for Sam not to go to the police. Chrissie has handled the fact Sam has something on her really well although Sam is now seen as an accessory especially if she helped bury the body but even knowing and not telling anyone is enough to get a prison term which I think is where she'll end up when she leaves in November. I have a feeling it's all going to kick off and Chrissie will be having the last laugh - well for now anyways.


but how would she be able to get a prison sentence and not chrissie?

----------


## Treacle

> but how would she be able to get a prison sentence and not chrissie?


Maybe somehow Chrissie manages to turn it on her. I would hope Kat would stand in and tell the truth to the police though should that happen.

----------


## di marco

> Maybe somehow Chrissie manages to turn it on her. I would hope Kat would stand in and tell the truth to the police though should that happen.


kat wouldnt tell the police though as she wouldnt want to tell them that zoe was involved. also i cant see how chrissie could turn it on sam as dens buried in the pub she owns, she wouldnt be able to say she didnt know about it

----------


## Treacle

True! Even if the police knew about Zoe's involvement - would they be able to find her? I suppose it sort of stops Michelle coming back though.

----------


## JustJodi

Hmmmmm Before Zoe even said it,,, I said  call her Mom,, or something,,, whoa she did,, that is when I saw a totally different Kat,, What i saw was  a momma bear and she is  going to defend her cub,,God help those who get in Kats way and the ones who are on her list,,, like when she said to Chrissie before she stormed out,, YOU'LL KEEP,,, oooooohhhhh
 :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> Hmmmmm Before Zoe even said it,,, I said  call her Mom,, or something,,, whoa she did,, that is when I saw a totally different Kat,, What i saw was  a momma bear and she is  going to defend her cub,,God help those who get in Kats way and the ones who are on her list,,, like when she said to Chrissie before she stormed out,, YOU'LL KEEP,,, oooooohhhhh


Kat is a decent person really when she first came into the programme she hid it and pretended she was shallow but she was always a mother.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she protects her own but fight the rest eg Chrisse

----------


## Treacle

Kat's a very caring mother even though it took so long for that side to come out of her.

----------


## squarelady

Kat tries to hide her real self alot because she doesn't want to get hurt. There were only ever a couple of people that you ever saw the true side of Kat with and Zoe is one of them. They had some fantastic moments!

----------


## Treacle

> Kat tries to hide her real self alot because she doesn't want to get hurt. There were only ever a couple of people that you ever saw the true side of Kat with and Zoe is one of them. They had some fantastic moments!


It's a real shame this pair have been broken up.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it has maybe they will meet up again and be mother and Daughter to the end

----------


## Treacle

They still are mother and daughter just not together anymore. They had a special relationship.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i know that

----------


## Treacle

I'm glad Uncle Harry is dead too because otherwise he would have kept on pestering them.

----------


## Bryan

> I'm glad Uncle Harry is dead too because otherwise he would have kept on pestering them.


that would have been interesting to see how kat reacted to this

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I remember when Harry sent Zoe the cheque and she wanted it at first but Kat was unhappy about it so Zoe burnt it. It was repeated on UKTV Gold the other day.

----------


## Jade

I thought they kept it in the end and bought the Stall and stock etc.  Strange, must catch up with UK Gold Eposides

----------


## Bryan

> I remember when Harry sent Zoe the cheque and she wanted it at first but Kat was unhappy about it so Zoe burnt it. It was repeated on UKTV Gold the other day.


strangely enough i watched it...the only oine in months, but after thursdy i can watch it every day...ah the joy

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> I thought they kept it in the end and bought the Stall and stock etc.  Strange, must catch up with UK Gold Eposides


No they wanted to keep the money to get back on their feet but Kat was unhappy so Zoe burnt it. 

Big Mo also got caught with her sex line the other day too.

----------


## eastenders mad

I think that storyline was really good better than den coming to the square

----------


## Jade

> Big Mo also got caught with her sex line the other day too


Brill must start recording them

----------


## Treacle

Den was in the Square back in 1985. He didn't come to the Square he RETURNED to the Square.

----------


## Luna

Found this on DS

I have just read in TV Times that Michelle Ryan has been approached to return for six months next year


Has anyone got a copy of the tv time to confirm this?

----------


## Bryan

maybe chrissie grasses up sam and zoe? the final twist in the tale?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:EEK!:  Really?!...

----------


## Florijo

I heard it was for a trial or something.

----------


## angelblue

oh god let hope its an brief visit and she doesnt get to comfy   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd quite like to see her back   :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i read this as well of digital spy but not heard any confirmation

----------


## lollymay

id like her to come back

----------


## Kim

> I'd quite like to see her back


So would I. I think you are right BB if this is true.

----------


## Amz84

It would make sense her coming back for Chrissie's trial. As Sam and Chrissie are bound to mention it too the coppers especially Chrissie. When everything starts to fall apart.

----------


## Lennie

Yeah, but why would she return, Kat's gone so no one will protect her

----------


## Kim

> Yeah, but why would she return, Kat's gone so no one will protect her


If Chrissie drags her into it when she is caught, Zoe wouldn't have a choice in the matter.

----------


## Jade

It would make sense to bring her back, after all she played a major role in the downfall of Den.  I'd also quite like to see her back for the trial.

----------


## Kim

So would I. If she is dragged into it she would probably end up in prison for concealing evidence and abh.

----------


## soapyclean

yeah she'd have to come back if they had a trial, too answer police questions then again it depends on how they have written it.

----------


## xxvikkixx

hiya, sorry if this has been posted somewhere else, but does anyone know when zoe's coming back? they have surely gotta get her back for when they arrest chrissie.

vikki
xxxx

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont think she comes back as the actress quit

----------


## Tamzi

She isn't coming back
xxx

----------


## xxvikkixx

really? shame, michelle was a really good actress

----------


## shannisrules

michelle was a good actress but i hated her character zoe im glad shes gone

----------


## samantha nixon

> michelle was a good actress but i hated her character zoe im glad shes gone


i agree

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i don't think she is coming back i think sam will take the blame for the both and keep her out of it

----------


## Kim

There have been several rumors concerning Zoe's return, and EastEnders have approached actress Michelle Ryan to return for a six month stint as Zoe. But there has been no confirmation of whether she is returning or not. See the threads in the rumour mill.

----------


## Mr Humphries

She should be brought to justice as she did hit den first.

----------


## eastenders mad

well said she should be brought down.
THe police in Spain should find her and arrest her in there jail.

----------


## kalfie

i think she should come back to Albert Square for a couple of weeks for the trial. She should have to testyfie. I think she should get sentenced to 6 months in prision. or she could get fined

----------


## Bryan

as of yet michelle ryan has not confirmed a return, and i doutb she will either

rumours of her returning and discussion of this have already been posted here:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=31815

please do not duplicate threads!

closing

----------


## squarelady

Zoe's not coming back for the trial. Michelle's moved on. There's no need to show the trial if they've got a confession. There's no need for a trial, Chrissie'll just plead guilty. She doesn't have any other choice.

----------


## _lil_hunni

I'd like for there to be a trial in a year or so, I wouldn't mind if zoe returned for that but she doesn;t need to return for a whole 6 months. Maybe if there was a trial it would give chrissie the chance to return because everybody would get to hear her side of what happened and by some miracle the case could collapse.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Hmmm

----------


## kayla05

I'd like to see her back, hope its true!

----------


## Mr Humphries

I think that she should come back and face the trial too, because although she never killed him, she did hit him first!

----------


## DennisRbabe

i wonder how she will feel when she hears that dennis has sadly died!

----------


## Debs

> Found this on DS
> 
> I have just read in TV Times that Michelle Ryan has been approached to return for six months next year
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a copy of the tv time to confirm this?


 
oh please no i hope she dont com bac

----------


## Amz84

I know she did a stupid thing and was clingy with him but she did love him.

----------


## Bryan

> oh please no i hope she dont com bac


dont worry debs!

approached and confirmation are 2 different things!

----------


## Harmanizing

The only reason I'd like to see her again is to see the look on her face when she sees Sharon with Rickman jnr! I hope & pray that Sharon will NOT get back with Phil, I hated him before Dennis died, I hate him even more now.

----------


## Kim

I'd love her to see Sharon with the baby.

----------


## littlemo

> I'd love her to see Sharon with the baby.


Yes it would rub it in her face, wouldn't it?! But I think it would be a bit too cruel! lol. 

No i've changed my mind!lol.

----------


## Kim

Well she'd kind of be getting a taste of her own medicine, she did rub Sharon's face in it at christmas 04.

----------


## joel123

I think it is unfair that chrissie goes down for it and neither sam or zoe do! I know chrissie killed den, but zoe might have! Its a possibility and as for sam I am quite annoyed at her getting away! I might seem a bit odd, but then again Chrissie was and always will be my favourite character

----------


## willow

> oh please no i hope she dont com bac


 
i'm with you debs, i really hope she does not come back

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Yes it would rub it in her face, wouldn't it?! But I think it would be a bit too cruel! lol. 
> 
> No i've changed my mind!lol.


Muhahahaha  :Rotfl:  I totally agree  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lollymay

i dont want her to come back either

----------


## Bryan

i think she should come back to tie up all the loose ends at some point in the future - maybe when shes realises what a rubbsih career she has outside of the show!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I want her to come back  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

no chance in her coming back now that storyline is all over

----------


## Kim

Maybe not if it's true that Daniella Westbrook is coming back to play Sam.

----------


## Luna

oh god i hope not

----------


## leanne27

i would like her to come back but not quite so soon, i dont think its fair that sam and zoe get away scott free, i mean Den might not have died with chrissie's one blow if Zoe hadnt hit him the first time, sam blackmailed chrissie and they did burry his body, so if anyone was punished it should have been all three of them.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it is unfair that chrissie goes down for it and neither sam or zoe do! I know chrissie killed den, but zoe might have! Its a possibility and as for sam I am quite annoyed at her getting away! I might seem a bit odd, but then again Chrissie was and always will be my favourite character


*Sam is on the "lam" so she can not return to Walford... Zoe is in Spain,, so they really DIDN'T REALLY GET AWAY WITH IT,,, they just CAN NEVER return to their old home town.That is a life sentence in itself,,* 
*I think the chapter of SAM AND ZOE is over with, and I see no real reason for this discussion,, *

----------


## willow

> *I think the chapter of SAM AND ZOE is over with, and I see no real reason for this discussion,, *


as always jodi sane words!!!

----------


## Kim

> *Sam is on the "lam" so she can not return to Walford... Zoe is in Spain,, so they really DIDN'T REALLY GET AWAY WITH IT,,, they just CAN NEVER return to their old home town.That is a life sentence in itself,,* 
> *I think the chapter of SAM AND ZOE is over with, and I see no real reason for this discussion,, *


It's not exactly a life sentence for Zoe, she wanted to go and see Kelly after everything that had happened in Walford.

----------


## Bryan

i think Zoe would need a real purpose to return, Walford is filled with too many bad memories....Dennis, Jamie, Uncle Harry, Den, Chrissie etc...

with the ever decreasing Slater family the chances of Zoe returning are minimal! i think if ms Wallace ever returns then Michelle can too!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

She could return if she wanted too. Sam and Chrissie didn't drop Zoe in it as being an accessory to murder over Dens death.

----------


## Bryan

> She could return if she wanted too. Sam and Chrissie didn't drop Zoe in it as being an accessory to murder over Dens death.


yeah but whats her purpose in the show if she returned? where could the character go storylinewise?

zoe had run her course...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

She could just visit her family  :Stick Out Tongue:   but i suppose your right there is nowhere for her to go storylinewise.

----------


## Luna

half of zoes family isnt there anymore

----------


## lollymay

i dont think she'd come back without kat being there anyway

----------


## Kim

She got on with Stacey better after the alibi thing though. And if the dtoryline started up again with Sam back, Zoe wouldn't have a choice.

----------


## lizann

Is she next to return to EE?????????/

----------


## Perdita

The whole Slater clan is bound to come back sooner or later

----------


## Dazzle

Oh pleeeeease no!  Kat and Alfie are bad enough  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

I liked Kat and Alfie, I hope they give them a plausible storyline for their return. Don't want the others back though

----------


## Dazzle

I think I'm the only one here not looking forward to seeing Kat and Alfie again  :Sad:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i doubt your the only one, buti'm excited to see them again and what storyline EE can come oup with for them  :Smile:

----------


## moonstorm

It just seems that the whole world and their dog is returning or wants to return to EE!

----------


## Perdita

Probably because all those that have left have not done much since or what they did was not too successful, so back to the soap that got their name up into the EastEnders cast list  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont think she can return as like Sam she goes to jail

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is there actually a rumour that shes returning?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is there actually a rumour that shes returning?


No dont think so just speculating

----------

Chris_2k11 (13-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

Eastenders babe Michelle Ryan is returning to the soap - five years after quitting to tackle other acting challenges.

Michelle, 25, who played Zoe Slater in nearly 500 episodes, vowed never to go back to the show that helped make her name. But soap bosses persuaded the star - out running near her London home last week - to return.

Michelle has agreed to appear in the BBC1 show for at least a month around Christmas. Auditions have already been held to find her character a hunky new love interest.

Advertisement

Zoe clouts Zoe's mum Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Kat's husband Alfie Moon (Shane Richie) will also return as producers try to boost viewing figures. Michelle left EastEnders in 2005. She landed roles in the movies I Want Candy and Cashback. Michelle also played Jaime Sommers in the American TV series Bionic Woman.

She appeared in the 2008 BBC TV series Merlin and was in a Doctor Who special last year.

Michelle first appeared in EastEnders in 2000. Zoe found that Kat - who she thought was her sister - was her mother.

She became entangled with Dirty Den (Leslie Grantham) and bashed his wife Chrissie (Tracy-Ann Oberman).

Speculation over old favourites returning mounted yesterday when it emerged six characters - Charlie Slater, Minty Peterson, Libby Fox, Danny Mitchell, Adam Best and Liz Turner - are to be axed.

A bbc spokeswoman said : "We have not approached Michelle

"Speculation is rife about returning characters but this is not true. However, as with all characters, we would never say never.

----------

lizann (21-05-2010)

----------


## lizann

Michelle Ryan has apparently been persuaded by BBC bosses to return to EastEnders after a break of more than five years.

The actress vowed in December that she would not return to her role as Walford's Zoe Slater, likening her time on the soap to "an apprenticeship" within the industry.

However, The People reports that the 25-year-old will be back on the BBC One soap for at least a month at Christmas - along with Zoe's mum Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Kat's husband Alfie Moon (Shane Richie),

A BBC spokeswoman denied that Ryan has been appraoched, adding: "Speculation is rife about returning characters but this is not true. However, as with all characters, we would never say never."

Ryan first joined the EastEnders cast in 2000 and appeared in more than 500 episodes before deciding to quit to work on different projects. Despite leaving Albert Square, Ryan later aknowledged that she will always be associated with the soap.

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if it's true.

----------


## sean slater

There's bound to be speculation when Kat's returning. Every member of Kat and Alfie's family are returning according to this board! lol we'll probably have Nana Moon returning from the dead next! 
Nothing every goes back to exactly the way it was. Even if the entire Slater clan came back. Look at the Jacksons. Its totally not the same. They have grown up so much! Its changed.

----------


## moonstorm

I think it's because most of the acters who have left Easties have not done very well, that they are hoping for a return?

----------


## lizann

Well if Charlie dies I'd say all the Slaters will be back

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Michelle Ryan has poured cold water over claims that she could return to the soap.

Last month, a tabloid newspaper reported that Ryan had been persuaded to reprise her role as Zoe Slater for a storyline tying in with the comeback of her screen mum Kat (Jessie Wallace).

However, asked by PA whether such a move would appeal to her, Ryan replied: "No, [it's] not for me."

Reflecting on her time with the Walford serial, she continued: "It's like a five-year intense apprenticeship and then you get to go out and try different things."

Despite ruling out a return, Ryan revealed that she has heard good things about the programme's current form. She said: "I never watched it while I was in it but I hear it's great now and I hear the live episode was amazing."

The 26-year-old previously vowed to carry on "progressing" in the industry by "jumping from job to job".

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ex-'EastEnders' actress Michelle Ryan has said she has no plans to follow her former co-stars Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie back to the BBC One soap.
> 
> The Press Association reports that Wallace and Richie, who played Kat and Alfie Moon, will return to the show later this year.
> 
> When asked if their return could convince her to reprise her role as Kat's daughter Zoe Slater, Ryan replied: "No, not for me.
> 
> She continued: "It's like a five-year intense apprenticeship and then you get to go out and try different things."
> 
> 
> ...


Great News

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.people.co.uk/celebs-tv/20...02039-23377238

In talks to return for Christmas

----------


## Perdita

> http://www.people.co.uk/celebs-tv/20...02039-23377238
> 
> In talks to return for Christmas


EastEnders bosses have denied reports that Michelle Ryan is reprising her role as Zoe Slater.

Earlier today, a Sunday newspaper claimed that Ryan was being lined up for a Christmas special and was "excited" over possible storylines with Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie.

However, a BBC spokesperson dismissed the speculation this morning, telling Digital Spy that there are no plans for Zoe to make a comeback.

Ryan made her final appearance in EastEnders back in 2005 and she has ruled out a return on a number of occasions.

----------

tammyy2j (29-08-2011)

----------


## lizann

online mutterings zoe is returning

----------


## Perdita

> online mutterings zoe is returning


I am so glad I am no longer watching this apart from the odd episode ...

----------


## tammyy2j

I think she will be back at Christmas or in the New Year, too many mentions lately

----------

kaz21 (14-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

is zoe helping alfie and has cherry?

----------


## lizann

is she returning, recast?

----------

